# News - Doom 3: Besser als Far Cry (dt.)?



## Administrator (1. September 2004)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,330713


----------



## Peitscher (1. September 2004)

Ich weiss dass mein Beitrag nichts mit der eigentlichen Frage zu tun hat. Also spart euch eure Kommentare! Möchte einfach mal gesagt haben dass ich die ganze Kritik an Doom 3 nicht verstehe. 
Ich bin ein Gamer der ersten Stunde und habe die Vorgänger bis zum abwinken gespielt. Jenen pubertierenden Kiddies welche diese Games nur vom hörensagen kennen und mit PS2 oder X-BOX aufgewachsen sind und darum immer gleich als erstes rummotzen... werdet erst mal erwachsen.
Ich finde Doom 3 ist ein geniales Spiel mit viel Atmosphäre welches lange Spass macht. Die erforderliche Hardware vorausgesetzt...
Doom 3 ist Doom 3 und nicht Far Cry und auch nicht HL2... Ende!


----------



## chriklu (1. September 2004)

zitat dirk gooding: "doom 3 oder far cry (dt.)? wer sich das fragt, kann kein echter shooterfan sein!"
genauso ist es. und dann muß man diese frage auf pcgames.de lesen *kopfschüttel*


----------



## eX2tremiousU (1. September 2004)

Peitscher am 01.09.2004 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss dass mein Beitrag nichts mit der eigentlichen Frage zu tun hat. Also spart euch eure Kommentare! Möchte einfach mal gesagt haben dass ich die ganze Kritik an Doom 3 nicht verstehe.
> Ich bin ein Gamer der ersten Stunde und habe die Vorgänger bis zum abwinken gespielt. Jenen pubertierenden Kiddies welche diese Games nur vom hörensagen kennen und mit PS2 oder X-BOX aufgewachsen sind und darum immer gleich als erstes rummotzen... werdet erst mal erwachsen.
> Ich finde Doom 3 ist ein geniales Spiel mit viel Atmosphäre welches lange Spass macht. Die erforderliche Hardware vorausgesetzt...
> Doom 3 ist Doom 3 und nicht Far Cry und auch nicht HL2... Ende!



Habe D1 und 2 zwar erst um 1996 gespielt aber mir haben beide Spiele zum damaligen Zeitpunkt eine Menge Spaß bereitet. Ich konnte also auch sehen wie sich die Shooter langsam entwickeln und wie Ideen kreativer umgesetzt wurden. Aber das id im Jahre 2004 einen Shooter veröffentlicht der so "klassisch" wirkt finde ich etwas Schade. Das Programm bietet tolle Optik und klasse Sound, aber eine Kampagne die ich eindeutig für nicht mehr zeitgemäß halte. Komisches Gegnerplacement, seltsame Levelarchitektur (Gegner kommen als leeren Räumen die eigentlich keinen Zweck erfüllen etc.), kaum vorhandene KI und zudem ein mieser MP-Mode. Andere Programme bieten da einfach mehr, wie halt FC. Klar ist FC nicht D³, aber beide Shooter spielen ganz oben mit, da muss sich auch der Id Shooter mit der Konkurrenz messen. D³ ist mir einfach zu innovationslos im Bezug auf Leveldesign und Action, alles wirkt so wie in Quake 2. Einfach und Inkompliziert. Aber leider auch altbacken. Ich habe zumindest beim Storytelling etwas mehr erwartet. Mag ja sein das eingefleischte ID'ler das Game trotzdem absolut perfekt finden, aber trotzdem darf man im Jahre 2004 für einen Kaufpreis von ca. 50 Euro mehr erwarten als antiquierte Action in Konservendosen-Karten.

Regards, eX!


----------



## newester (1. September 2004)

Ich gebe zwar auch keine direkte Antwort auf die Frage, eines kann ich aber dazu sagen, diese beiden Titel haben die "Next-Generation" im Spielebereich eingeleitet und lassen viele andere Games nicht nur technisch "alt" aussehen. 

Biede sind auf Ihrer Art und Weise sehr gute Spiel, die wie viele schon bemerkt haben, nicht direkt zu vergleichen sind.


----------



## js (1. September 2004)

chriklu am 01.09.2004 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> zitat dirk gooding: "doom 3 oder far cry (dt.)? wer sich das fragt, kann kein echter shooterfan sein!"
> genauso ist es. und dann muß man diese frage auf pcgames.de lesen *kopfschüttel*



Die Frage lautet ja nicht "Doom 3 _oder_ Far Cry (dt.)" im Sinne einer Verteufelung des anderen, sondern zielt darauf ab zu erfahren, welches Spiel den Lesern besser gefällt.


----------



## drexen (1. September 2004)

Doom 3 sollte ja auch nicht das Rad neu erfinden, sondern wurde mit der Intention entwickelt einen alten klassiker im neuen Gewand wieder schmackhaft zu machen.
FarCry hingegen ist eine Neuentwickelung die auf Taktik an Palmenstränden hinaus will und nicht auf Horrorschockmomente in Dunkelen Gängen.
Wenn man irgendein Game der letzten Zeit mit Doom 3 vergleichen kann, dann schon eher Unreal 2.
Ich zocke Doom 3 und Unreal 2 gerade immer abwechselnd, so weiss ich was ich an Doom 3 habe 



			
				js am 01.09.2004 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage lautet ja nicht "Doom 3 _oder_ Far Cry (dt.)" im Sinne einer Verteufelung des anderen, sondern zielt darauf ab zu erfahren, welches Spiel den Lesern besser gefällt.


Es ist schon nicht so leicht aus dem subjektiven befinden heraus zu beurteilen ob Äpfel oder Birnen besser schmecken


----------



## LaFlow (1. September 2004)

js am 01.09.2004 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> chriklu am 01.09.2004 13:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja gut.aber ich frage mich was besser ist:doom 3 oder far cry.und ich entscheide mich ganz klar für far cry.trotzdem würd ich mich als shooterfan (shooterfan=ballerlüfter   ) bezeichnen.deshalb fand ich die frage total unangebracht.oder ich verstehe es nicht,was aber,denke ich,nicht der fall ist.bei mir war es einfach so,das ich ziemlich viel far cry (wieder) spiele.das spiel macht mir einfach deshalb so unglaublichen spass aufgrund der weitläufigen areale und der mehr oder weniger 'intelligenten' gegner.sich von hinten anzuschleichen,mit fahrzeugen durch die gegend zu düsen und so weiter.auf dem höchsten schwierigkeitsgrad finde ich,aufgrund der savepoint funktion,das spiel weitaus spannender als noch auf mittel.aber jeder soll das spielen was er besser findet.ist mir echt total egal.aber das anhängsel an die frage,welches spiel besser ist,nähmlich '...kann kein echter shooterfan sein',fand ich,wie schon oben geschrieben,ziemlich unangebracht.


----------



## LordThom (1. September 2004)

Far Cry ist nun mal besser und abwechslungsreicher...

Sicherlich,wenn du dich mit Doom 3 zufriedengibst,liegt es aber viel mehr an den niedrigen Ansprüchen,die man da stellt... man erwartet heute mehr als etwas,was vor 10 Jahren  noch als innovativ galt... wir ärgern uns hier die ganze Zeit darüber,dass so wenige neue Ideen umgesetzt werden und dann soll ich Doom3 hochloben?? Das wicerspricht sich!


----------



## Rosini (1. September 2004)

Also mir gefällt FarCry deutlich besser... Es ist deutlich abwechlungsreicher als Doom. Doom wiederum hat eine beklemmendere Atmosphäre... aber hat mich auch manchmal zum herzstillstand gebracht 


MfG, Rosini


----------



## blahsnah (1. September 2004)

die frage was nun besser is find ich ansich schon banane. ich hab beide gern gespielt. Das eine Game weil mit lauschige Inselwelten noch nie so schön präsentiert wurden und ich es liebe auf dem Hügel liegend mit ner Sniper-Rifle im Tal meine Gegner niederzustrecken ehe das Geräusch des Schusses überhaupt da angekommen ist, und das andere dafür das ich so einige Male hätte "shit fucking car" schreien wollen weil ich mich doch in den rotzdunklen Gängen reichlich erschrocken habe und mich die finstere Atmosphäre an diverse Oldschool-Horrofilme erinnert. Ich mag beide, vergleich würde ich Sie aber nicht miteinander, da meiner Meinung nach die Ansätze der künstlerischen Gestaltung zu verschieden sind. ( wow, was für'n abschließender und whansinnig intellienter Comment...   )


----------



## s1lencer (1. September 2004)

Was ist das für eine Frage?!

Beides hat seine Vor- und Nachteile. Eins steht aber fest, es sind 2 Topspiele, also erübrigt sich diese Fragestellung. Ich frag ja auch nicht, ob ich Warcraft oder C&C besser finde.


----------



## Test-Driver (1. September 2004)

Peitscher am 01.09.2004 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss dass mein Beitrag nichts mit der eigentlichen Frage zu tun hat. Also spart euch eure Kommentare! Möchte einfach mal gesagt haben dass ich die ganze Kritik an Doom 3 nicht verstehe.
> Ich bin ein Gamer der ersten Stunde und habe die Vorgänger bis zum abwinken gespielt. Jenen pubertierenden Kiddies welche diese Games nur vom hörensagen kennen und mit PS2 oder X-BOX aufgewachsen sind und darum immer gleich als erstes rummotzen... werdet erst mal erwachsen.
> Ich finde Doom 3 ist ein geniales Spiel mit viel Atmosphäre welches lange Spass macht. Die erforderliche Hardware vorausgesetzt...
> Doom 3 ist Doom 3 und nicht Far Cry und auch nicht HL2... Ende!



Ich will aber nen kommantar dazu geben...

ich verstehe nämlich nicht wo die die grosse Kritik siehst, Dumm 3 ist ein Spiel das weltweit die massen begeistert. Wenn du davon spricht das in Foren wie diesem überwiegend Kritik an dem Spiel geübt wird... nun es ist ein Forum, und Foren werden... ja richtig, Foren werden dazu benutzt rumzumeckern. (oder um es freundlicher zu sagen, die die zufrieden sind haben meistens nichts mitzuteilen) Und wenn hier 200 Leute das Spiel schlechtreden, ist das noch nicht im geringsten repräsentativ für die Qualität des Spiels oder die Zufriedenheit der Käufer im allgemeinen.

Da mich persönlich Shooter sehr schnell anöden halte ich weder von FarCry noch von Doom 3 besonders viel.


----------



## Mr_Worse (1. September 2004)

Um ehrlich zu sein: 
Doom III zieht mich durch seine mehr oder weniger 08/15 story weniger vor den PC als Far Cry! Okay, die Story von Far Cry ist nicht unbedingt besser, aber dafür hat man da bisschen abwechslung zwischen "dunklen und hellen" Passagen!

Doom III ist halt ein richtiger horror shooter und Far Cry is meiner Meinung nach son mischmasch (durch die monster und normalen menschen).

Doom3 is halt id und Far Cry nit oO


----------



## Hoschie-San (1. September 2004)

Tach auch mal

Irgendwie merkwürdig zu lesen. eingige kommentare, so hat es zumindest den anschein, sind wohl ohne grosartig drüber nachgedacht zu haben eingegeben worden.
doch nun mal zur frage. für mich ist Doom eindeutig besser. Denn da stimmt alles. Augenschaus und Gänsehaut. Und die tatsache das ich nicht wieder mal durch nen Dschungel latsche, kann dieses scenaroi mitlerweile nich mehr sehn, macht es eindeutig besser. zumal diese nervige an konsolen erinnernde savepoint-funktion bei far cry einem shooterfan wie mir den letzten nerv raubt.
nun wird der eine oder andre sagen das die waffenauswahl bei fc ein eindeutiger grund sei der für dieses game spricht. doch dem sei gesagt das man bei einer kleinen aber erlesenen auswahl von waffen auch sehr zufrieden sein kann.

doch im entdefeckt bleibt es jedem selbst überlassen welches der beiden games r lieber mag. denn über geschmak läst sich bekantlich nicht streiten.

in diesem sinne, ahoi und prost


----------



## opppo (1. September 2004)

far cry und doom3 sind gutaussehende spiele, aber wenn sie "next generation" sind, was war die "generation" davor? ut2003? was ist der quantensprung der dich zu dieser äußerung bringt?
oder ist es nicht mehr die "normale" entwicklung der grafik?
was waren bis jetzt für dich die "generationen"? wann kommt in deinen augen die nächste generation?

mal sehen wie andere spiele (die bestimmt nicht alle nur drinnen spielen werden) mit dem licht und schatten model was ihnen doom3 "vererbt" umgehen werden
mal sehen wie rtcw2 mit der engine aussehen wird
mal sehen ob far cry vorbild ist und jetzt mehr spiele versuchen ein "freie" spielwelt vorzugaukeln statt den spieler  durch enge schluchten zu schicken wo rechts und links nach zwei metern ein stopschild kommt
(sind ja genug vietnam also "outdoor" spiele in der pipe)

was ins auge fällt ist, daß beide spiele erstmal einzelkämpferspiele sind, entgegen dem trend des gruppengefühls
mehr kann man zu beiden spielen noch nicht sagen, na vielleicht daß beide spaß machen beim spielen, aber da gibt es noch ne menge anderer spiele wo man das auch sagen kann 

kann sein, daß diese spiele (oder eins davon) der beginn einer ära sind 
aber "wegweisende" spiele hat man oft erst im nachhinein erkannt


----------



## Dreiundsiebziger (1. September 2004)

Ich bin eigentlich ein großer Fan von Shootern, doch habe ich mir bisher weder FarCry noch Doom3 auf die Platte genagelt. Ich weiß nämlich genau was dann passiert. Ich plünder mein Konto und zimmer mir eine 6800Ultra in den Rechner, meine Freundin sieht dann den neuen Kontostand und schießt mich in den Wind....
Andererseits hätte ich dann auch mehr Zeit für Doom, FarCry und wenn mann Gabe Newell glauben schenkt HL2...


----------



## eX2tremiousU (1. September 2004)

opppo am 01.09.2004 14:59 schrieb:
			
		

> far cry und doom3 sind gutaussehende spiele, aber wenn sie "next generation" sind, was war die "generation" davor? ut2003? was ist der quantensprung der dich zu dieser äußerung bringt?
> oder ist es nicht mehr die "normale" entwicklung der grafik?
> was waren bis jetzt für dich die "generationen"? wann kommt in deinen augen die nächste generation?
> 
> ...



Das ist ein guter Standpunkt: Was definiert Next-Gen-Shooter.

Meiner Meinung nach gab es nicht viele Ego-Shooter in den letzten Jahren die versucht haben das Genre zu revolutionieren, bzw. es weiter zu bringen. Für mich hat damals AvP den ersten kleinen Umschwung gebracht, ein abwechslungsreiches Game mit 3 spielbaren Spezies und einem Hauch Taktik, gemischt mit einem guten Soundtrack und der starken Filmlizenz. Für mich ganz klar ein Game das man zur damaligen Zeit hätte als "Next-Gen" bezeichnen können. Dann gab es noch Deus Ex und NOLF, weil diese beiden Spiele in der Lage waren neue Impulse im Bereich Präsentation und Story zu setzen. Far Cry ist für mich eher ein Next-Gen-Game weil es große Areale und "Long-Range"-Gameplay bietet, zudem erstmals die effektive Nutzung von Fahrzeugen in einem Shooter ermöglicht. Und Doom 3? Von den Innovationen her ist das Game sicherlich nichts was "Next-Gen" ist, technisch setzt es auch keine neuen, bahnbrechenden Maßstäbe. Insgesamt ein gutes Game, was aber sicherlich nicht zu den Programmen gehört die das Genre weiterentwickeln können, wie damals Deus Ex oder halt NOLF. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## JACKxBAUER (1. September 2004)

Manche sagen das man das nicht vergleichen kann, doch im prinzip kann man alle Games miteinander vergleichen, wen ein Game schlecht ist dan wirds schlecht verkauft wens gut ist dan wirds gut verkauft! Um jetzt zu der Frage zurück zu kommen Doom 3 hat gleich in vielen Länder die Charts gestürmt im Gegensatz zu Far Cry. Die Grafik von Doom 3 ist sehr gut wobei genau die Grafik ein wenig schwer ist um es mit Far Cry zu vergleichen ,weil Doom 3 keine Aussenlevels hat ! In sachen Atmosphäre Sound ist Doom Far Cry überlegen, was auch klar zu erwarten war nach dieser langen Entwicklung! Ich finde Doom 3 macht einfach mehr Spass als Far Cry , vorallem wegen der sensationellen Atmosphäre! Ich find Doom 3 besser als Far Cry (vielleicht schon viel besser)!


----------



## PilleFryday (1. September 2004)

Natürlich ist Doom 3 besser als Far Cry (dt.) !!!!!!

Ob es besser ist als Far Cry (uk/us)?

Da lässt sich drüber streiten...


----------



## Schroecker (1. September 2004)

DOOM ROCKT WIE DIE SAU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## newester (1. September 2004)

opppo am 01.09.2004 14:59 schrieb:
			
		

> far cry und doom3 sind gutaussehende spiele, aber wenn sie "next generation" sind, was war die "generation" davor? ut2003? was ist der quantensprung der dich zu dieser äußerung bringt?
> oder ist es nicht mehr die "normale" entwicklung der grafik?
> was waren bis jetzt für dich die "generationen"? wann kommt in deinen augen die nächste generation?
> 
> ...




Next-Generation zu definieren ist sicher nicht leicht, an sich kein glücklich gewählter Ausdruck, jedoch trotzdem gewählt um etwas deutlich und vereinfacht auszudrücken. Größtenteils wird auch verstanden was damit gemeint ist.

Es gibt doch einige Punkte die diese beiden Games von anderen unterscheiden, sie bieten beide eine umwerfende Grafik (im Vergleich zu bisherigen), sind also technisch gesehen die Referenz.  

Die Games fordern, um sie in richtig hoher Auflösung mit maximal Details und Qualitätsmodus spielen zu können, einfach ausgedrückt eine "Next-Generation-Grafikkarte" ala X800/6800. 

Vielleicht kann ich es nicht deutlich genug zum Ausdruck bringen, jedoch weiß ich nur, dass nachdem ich Far Cry viele Stunden gespielt habe andere Shooter kaum noch sehen konnte bzw. spielen wollte, und nachdem ich Doom 3 viele Stunden gespielt habe selbst die Grafik (Texturen) von z.B. Half-Life 2 blass, leblos und öde fand. 

Abschließen kann man sagen wenn Games wie diese beiden alles andere im ersten Moment "alt" aussehen lassen, unterscheiden sie sich mit Sicherheit von bisher da gewesenem, wie man das jetzt bezeichnet bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.   

PS: Nicht zu vergessen ist auch der definitv neue Trend zu ausgiebigen Physikspielereien (plus Ragdoll), mit denen so mancher Entwickler seit langer Zeit prallt, aber die bisher nur in Far Cry und teilweise Doom 3 zu sehen und spielen waren!


----------



## LordTerror270 (1. September 2004)

Was für mich ein Next-Gen-Spiel ausmacht, ist die Tatsache, dass dieses Spiel zum ersten mal das, was man bisher von einem Spiel dieser Art erwarten kann mit einer oder mehreren Bahnbrechenden neuerungen versieht, welche dann als Standart für dieses Genre gelten (bzw. "das Genre neu definieren").

Soll Heißen: Blizzard brachte mit Starcraft das erste Spiel mit drei wirklich komplett unterschiedlichen Rassen heraus. Vorher hatte man in der Regel immer nur zwei Rassen, welche dann auch häufig nahezu gleich waren. Durch das dreierprinzip entstanden also völlig neue Möglichkeiten, da man sich nicht mehr nur auf eine oder zwei Vorgehensweisen festlegen brauchte.

FarCry ist deshalb imho ein Next-Gen-Game, da: Es kombiniert große Außenareale und taktische Feinheiten wie in einem Militärshooter mit schicken Innenlevels und einer Fantasy-Story, ohne dass ein Teil den anderen irgendwie "die Show stiehlt" oder sonderlich unpassend wirkt.

Deshalb ist D³ imho kein Next-Gen-Game. Es macht zwar jede menge Spaß aber das Genre neu definieren tuts nicht.


----------



## newester (1. September 2004)

LordTerror270 am 01.09.2004 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Was für mich ein Next-Gen-Spiel ausmacht, ist die Tatsache, dass dieses Spiel zum ersten mal das, was man bisher von einem Spiel dieser Art erwarten kann mit einer oder mehreren Bahnbrechenden neuerungen versieht, welche dann als Standart für dieses Genre gelten (bzw. "das Genre neu definieren").
> 
> Soll Heißen: Blizzard brachte mit Starcraft das erste Spiel mit drei wirklich komplett unterschiedlichen Rassen heraus. Vorher hatte man in der Regel immer nur zwei Rassen, welche dann auch häufig nahezu gleich waren. Durch das dreierprinzip entstanden also völlig neue Möglichkeiten, da man sich nicht mehr nur auf eine oder zwei Vorgehensweisen festlegen brauchte.
> 
> ...




Wie Du schon richtig sagst, für Dich ist ein Game "Next-Generation", wenn ...

Btw: Doom 3 hat auch nie dagewesene Elemente, die bereits andere kopieren bzw. nutzen oder in Zukunft nutzen werden. Nämlich die garfische Darstellung, vorallem aber Licht- und Schattenspiele die in Echtzeit berechnet werden.


----------



## decoy (1. September 2004)

Was will man da viel reden? Farcry ist VIEL besser als Doom 3 liegt wohl auf der Hand. Und Half Life 2 wird (wenn 50% vom hype war sind), alle beide schlagen.


----------



## woffu11 (1. September 2004)

Far Cry: Große wunderschöne Außenlevel UND düstere beklemmende Innenlevel, halbwegs schlaue Gegner, gut animiert.
Doom3: Ausschließlich zu dunkle Innenlevel, anfangs Superatmosphäre, danach zu vorhersehbar, gescriptete immergleiche dumme Gegner, schön animiert. Von der tollen Grafik sieht man kaum was, wegen Dunkelheit!
Fazit: Atmosphäre bei Doom Anfangs besser, dann zunehmend öde, Far Cry das langfristig und graphisch schönere Spiel.


----------



## drexen (1. September 2004)

Ich würde unverblüffender Weise soweit gehen und sagen, dass Doom 3 und Far Cry grafisch gesehen Kunst sind, über die sich bekanntlicher Maßen nicht streiten lässt.


----------



## CooleWampe (1. September 2004)

Also ich muss mich vielen Vorschreibern anschliessen, D3 ist mit FC nur sehr schlecht gegeneinander zu bewerten. Die einzige Gemeinsamkeit ist das beides First-Person-Shooter sind und neue Grafikengines verwenden......

Über die Grafikegins kann man einen Vergleich wagen:
D3 sieht (meiner Meinug nach) besser aus als FC; leider nur in kleinen engen Räumen.....  dadurch gewinnt im Gesamteindruck bei FC

Spielerisch wollte D3 nie ein sonderlich anspruchsvolles Spiel sein, sonst wär's halt kein Doom. Die schlechteste Story gewinnt bei mir eindeutig Unreal 2, da hat das übrigens niemanden gestört (steigen sie auf x Planten aus und sammeln irgendetwas ein => überflüssig)


----------



## newester (1. September 2004)

decoy am 01.09.2004 16:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Was will man da viel reden? Farcry ist VIEL besser als Doom 3 liegt wohl auf der Hand. Und Half Life 2 wird (wenn 50% vom hype war sind), alle beide schlagen.



Wieder so ein Valve-Dogmatiker. HL² wird das beste Game auf Erden. Amen.

Also mit Far Cry wird HL² es nicht leicht haben. Die technische Brillianz und KI muss Valve erstmal in einem Game verpackt bekommen und nicht nur in paar geskriptete Szenen oder gar einem kleinem CS-Level. 

Wir brauchen keine Spielerprofis zu sein um zu sagen, dass ein Game in Videos immer um ein vielfaches besser rüber kommt, vorallem athmosphärisch. Wenn man aber im Game dann selber öde durch die Gegend läuft ist der glanz meistens ganz schnell weg.

Ob so äußerst solide Kost wie Far Cry einfach getopt wird werden wir ja sehen, 50% reichen da HL² sicher nicht, da müssen es schon annähernd 100% sein, die uns bisher vorgegaukelt wurden.


----------



## drexen (1. September 2004)

[ironie]Achwas, da reichen schon 5% und mit ausgeschaltetem Bildschrim   [/ironie]


----------



## Azro (1. September 2004)

interessant wie fast alle hier es schaffen, an dem wichtigsten punkt vorbeizureden...
was ist Farcry? richtig, es ist innovativ.

was ist doom3? richtig, es ist KULT.

id software hatte es nicht nötig das "shooter rad" neu zu erfinden. das ist in der heutigen zeit auch kaum mehr möglich bei einer schon zu harten konkurrenz.
software schmieden, die den nötigen finanziellen support haben, um games wie Farcry oder HL2 zu kreieren, gibt es bereits viele.

Farcry ist ein game einer (grossteils) unbekannten software schmiede, es ist neu.
Doom3 ist von id software, jeder halbwüchsige pc spieler kennt diesen namen.

persönliche meinung: mein favorit ist Doom3. ich bin mit der Doom/Quake serie aufgewachsen, habe diese games geliebt wie kein anderes. id software's games sind kult, wovon viele andere games (incl Farcry) nur träumen können.

wenn ein game praktisch automatisch schon kult ist, dann kannst du das Level-design und die story noch so versauen, die leute werden es trotzdem kaufen...
in 10 jahren werden noch viele leute den namen Doom/Quake/id software kennen, was farcry betrifft bezweifle ich das.


----------



## Pissenisse (1. September 2004)

JACKxBAUER am 01.09.2004 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Manche sagen das man das nicht vergleichen kann, doch im prinzip kann man alle Games miteinander vergleichen, wen ein Game schlecht ist dan wirds schlecht verkauft wens gut ist dan wirds gut verkauft! Um jetzt zu der Frage zurück zu kommen Doom 3 hat gleich in vielen Länder die Charts gestürmt im Gegensatz zu Far Cry. Die Grafik von Doom 3 ist sehr gut wobei genau die Grafik ein wenig schwer ist um es mit Far Cry zu vergleichen ,weil Doom 3 keine Aussenlevels hat ! In sachen Atmosphäre Sound ist Doom Far Cry überlegen, was auch klar zu erwarten war nach dieser langen Entwicklung! Ich finde Doom 3 macht einfach mehr Spass als Far Cry , vorallem wegen der sensationellen Atmosphäre! Ich find Doom 3 besser als Far Cry (vielleicht schon viel besser)!



                    

Ich lach mich kaputt!
Wenn ein Game gut ist, verkauft es sich also gut?! Hmmm, kann ich wohl eines der "besten" Spiele nicht mein eigen nennen, denn ich besitze keine einzige Version von "Moorhuhn" (zum Glück!) Aber leider waren die Moorhuhn-Games immer mit bei den meistverkauften Games dabei, ich würde mir also solche Aussagen etwas genauer überlegen, bevor ich sie tätige, denn ich glaube wir sind uns einig, daß Moorhuhn nicht gerade zu den Top-Games gehört.
Und wenn man deine Aussage auf andere Dinge kopieren würde, wäre z. B. ein VW Golf eindeutig besser als ein Porsche 911, nur weil er öfter verkauft wird.
Ich glaube nicht, daß man Qualität nur an den Verkaufszahlen messen sollte.
Um aber mal zurück zum Thema zu kommen, ich finde Doom hat eine fantastische Grafik, aber eine besch... KI, so macht zocken Anno 2004 nicht wirklich Sinn. Daß es besser geht (KI-technisch) haben andere Spiele ja schon bewiesen, u. a. auch Far Cry.
Ich denke beide Spiele werden Ihre Fans finden.


----------



## newester (1. September 2004)

Pissenisse am 01.09.2004 17:46 schrieb:
			
		

> [ich denke beide Spiele werden Ihre Fans finden.



Es soll sogar Fans von reinen Demos geben!


----------



## Vash_X (1. September 2004)

Far Cry hat zwar seine schönen Seiten, abrer Doom III ist wesentlich besser und vor allem nicht so langweilig.


----------



## flashman333 (1. September 2004)

SYSTEM am 01.09.2004 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Also muss mal ehrlich sagen ich finde Farcry 10 mal besser als doom3.
Doom3 ist grafisch ja net schlecht aber 4 jahre entwicklung LOL. Farycry ist westenlich  heller und zu spielen als Doom3. Doom3 ist eifach zu dunkel um die grafikpracht zu geniessen ich jedenfalls hoffen nur das sich mit einem patch sich es ändert wird. Ansonsten frisch gekauft 1 mal angespielt und landet wieder in der Tonne. : )))


----------



## drexen (1. September 2004)

flashman333 am 01.09.2004 18:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Also muss mal ehrlich sagen ich finde Farcry 10 mal besser als doom3. Farycry ist westenlich heller zu spielen als Doom3.



*rolleyes* wer hätte das gedacht. ein spiel bei dem fast ausschliesslich mit schatten gearbeitet wird ist dunkler als eines, das auf karibikinseln spielt  
es geht bei doom um schockmomente und der mensch hat nurmal mehr angst vor dem was er nicht sieht als vor ausgeleuchteten räumen 

de ganze thread ist total unsinnig. da könnte man ebensogut behauptet das counter-strike besser als doom 3 ist, weil man da auch mal terroristen spielen kann


----------



## berko (1. September 2004)

flashman333 am 01.09.2004 18:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Also muss mal ehrlich sagen ich finde Farcry 10 mal besser als doom3.
> Doom3 ist grafisch ja net schlecht aber 4 jahre entwicklung LOL. Farycry ist westenlich  heller und zu spielen als Doom3. Doom3 ist eifach zu dunkel um die grafikpracht zu geniessen ich jedenfalls hoffen nur das sich mit einem patch sich es ändert wird. Ansonsten frisch gekauft 1 mal angespielt und landet wieder in der Tonne. : )))



Also ob die dunklere Atmosphaere ein Argument ist, bezweifel ich mal. Und das war ja auch klar bevor D3 rauskam.
Dadurch alleine bekommt D3 ja ueberhaupt erst seine Schockmomente. Btw, fuer Spannung halte ich das nicht. Das ist richtiger Einsatz von Dunkelheit, stille, Shock. Die Grafik ist dazu einfach klasse. Das wars dann aber auch schon. Muss jeder wissen obs reicht. Weder anspruchsvoll noch schwer. Schoene Details aber irgendwie auch oede. 

FC hat wenigstens sowohl weite Areale als auch Nahkampf. Aber ich schliesse mich an, dass ein Vergleich hinkt was das spielerische angeht.


----------



## Creamshooter (1. September 2004)

also FarCry finde ich klar besser! doom3 hat zwar eine super grafik aber das hat FarCry auch, und dafür noch viel bessere level desings   auch die abweckslung ist besser Doom3 ist gut Far Cry !TOP!


----------



## Stargunner (1. September 2004)

Muss man das wirklich alles nochmal kommentieren und durchkauen ? O_o
Wie kann man auch so eine Frage in die News posten... 
Leute, es reicht !


----------



## opppo (1. September 2004)

newester am 01.09.2004 16:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie Du schon richtig sagst, für Dich ist ein Game "Next-Generation", wenn ...
> 
> Btw: Doom 3 hat auch nie dagewesene Elemente, die bereits andere kopieren bzw. nutzen oder in Zukunft nutzen werden. Nämlich die garfische Darstellung, vorallem aber Licht- und Schattenspiele die in Echtzeit berechnet werden.



erklär mich zum ketzer aber spieltechnisch halte ich licht und schatten in echtzeit für nicht so wichtig,
natürlich hab ich in deus ex und in der thiefreihe den gameplaytechnischen einsatz von schatten
aber:- diese spiele waren schon vor doom3, es geht also auch ohne deren methode
- der großteil der spiele setzt nicht auf schatten, sind "nur" eyecandy
bei vielen shootern sind mir schatten egal, oft schalt ich sie sogar ab 

das sind die großen areale wie bei far cry schon besser und könnten kommende spiele mehr beeinflussen
(obwohl der große schub mit außenarealen kam schon mit serious sam )
dieses spielgefühl, ich schnap mit jetzt nen jeep, bretter durch den wald, weil ich keinen bock hab auf die söldner, die auf der straße lauern, dann bekomme ich die kurve nicht, es geht über die klippe, egal, spring raus, schwimm ans wasser und mach dort halt weiter...
das ist schon große spielkunst in meinen augen, verglichen mit anderen shootern dort stieg man an punkt a ins gefährt, tuckerte bis punkt b und mußte dort aussteigen und zu fuß weiter, alles strikt linear

auslegung von "besser" im threadtitel
a) mehr spaß gemacht, ist für mich far cry, ist aber ne gefühlssache
b) bedeutender, wichtiger fürs genre, auch hier far cry (nach den überlegungen drüber zu lesen)

versteh das nicht falsch, ich hab nix gegen doom3, aber ich finde es gut aber halt nicht wichtig
die engine kann noch kommen, werden die nächsten spiele zeigen, wie gesagt bin ich auf rtcw gespannt, denn dort wird das setting vielfältiger sein als bei doom3

ich glaub auch nicht, daß doom3 so viele mods haben wird wie quake3, da die hl2 engine vielleicht genügsamer sein wird und so modder vielleicht weniger probleme mit der performance haben werden...
(sag ich nicht als hl2 fan, der ich nun mal gar nicht bin )

um nochmal auf die grafik im allgemeinen zurück zukommen, vielleicht bin ich mit den jahren "abgebrüht"
aber unreal war ein donnerschlag im vergleich zu anderen spielen
ut2003 war auch ein kräftiger ruck
far cry und doom3 sehen zwar besser aus als ut2003, aber dieses "kieferrunterklappen" ist ausgeblieben
und wird bestimmt auch nicht wieder kommen, dazu ist jetzt der standart einfach schon zu "schön"


----------



## kagg0r (1. September 2004)

was sollen denn immer diese ewigen sinnlosen vergleiche 2 verschiedener spiele. als nächstes wollen die leute von den sims spielern wissen, ob sie hitman3 oder nfs u besser finden. irgendwann muss mit diesen sinnlosen vergleichen, die total an den haaren herbeigezogen sind, schluss sein. wenn das eine mit dem anderen nichts zu tun hat, is ein vergleich stumpfsinnig. bei diesen spielen existieren keine zusammenhänge, die man vergleichen könnte. es sind verschiedene orte, verschiedene waffen, verschiedene gegner. verschiedene atmosphären.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (1. September 2004)

kagg0r am 01.09.2004 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> was sollen denn immer diese ewigen sinnlosen vergleiche 2 verschiedener spiele. als nächstes wollen die leute von den sims spielern wissen, ob sie hitman3 oder nfs u besser finden. irgendwann muss mit diesen sinnlosen vergleichen, die total an den haaren herbeigezogen sind, schluss sein. wenn das eine mit dem anderen nichts zu tun hat, is ein vergleich stumpfsinnig. bei diesen spielen existieren keine zusammenhänge, die man vergleichen könnte. es sind verschiedene orte, verschiedene waffen, verschiedene gegner. verschiedene atmosphären.



Eins haben allerdings beide Games gemeinsam: Beide bieten eine blöde Hintergrundgeschichte    .

Regards, eX!


----------



## Atropa (1. September 2004)

eX2tremiousU am 01.09.2004 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> kagg0r am 01.09.2004 19:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...und man spielt sie mit Maus und Tastatur. 

Aber irgendwie will ich die Games gar nicht miteinander vergleichen, beide Spiele haben Spass gemacht, und sind in verschiedener hinsicht wegweisend für kommende Spiele.


----------



## sailor (1. September 2004)

Atropa am 01.09.2004 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 01.09.2004 20:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tja, wegweisend, aber in die falsche Richtung


----------



## NetKilla (1. September 2004)

Peitscher am 01.09.2004 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss dass mein Beitrag nichts mit der eigentlichen Frage zu tun hat. Also spart euch eure Kommentare! Möchte einfach mal gesagt haben dass ich die ganze Kritik an Doom 3 nicht verstehe.
> Ich bin ein Gamer der ersten Stunde und habe die Vorgänger bis zum abwinken gespielt. Jenen pubertierenden Kiddies welche diese Games nur vom hörensagen kennen und mit PS2 oder X-BOX aufgewachsen sind und darum immer gleich als erstes rummotzen... werdet erst mal erwachsen.
> Ich finde Doom 3 ist ein geniales Spiel mit viel Atmosphäre welches lange Spass macht. Die erforderliche Hardware vorausgesetzt...
> Doom 3 ist Doom 3 und nicht Far Cry und auch nicht HL2... Ende!



Ok Doom 3 oder Far Cry das ist von eigentlichen Spiel eher Geschmackssache. Aber was manche an der Grafik zu nörgeln haben kann ich echt nicht nachvollziehen. Doom 3 hat mit Abstand!!! die beste Grafikengine. Nur wenn man sich im Spiel nie genau umguckt, dann wird man es auch nicht sehen. Beispiel: auf einem Laptop läuft im Spiel ein kleines Werbevideo (das an sich ist schon mal ne Neuerung die du bei FarCry vergessen kannst). Der eigentlich Hammer ist: stößt man den Laptop um, läuft das Video im umkippen weiter. Alleine diese Kleinigkeit, die eigentlich nur Spielerei ist zeigt was in der Engine steckt.


----------



## Avenger1984 (1. September 2004)

also ich muss sagen das doom 3 besser ist als Far Cry    schon alleine durch die story mann hat zwar keine fahrzeuge und aussen levels grossen aber für mich zählt hauptsächlicht ne gute story und ein langes spiel vergnügen


----------



## kingston (1. September 2004)

Was mich an Doom3 etwas stört, ist das ich es nie viel länger als 1 bis 2 Stunden spiele. Denn dann muss ich mich erst mal wieder beruhigen.  

Ich finde beide Games klasse. Jedes auf seine Art und Weise.


----------



## newester (1. September 2004)

kagg0r am 01.09.2004 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> was sollen denn immer diese ewigen sinnlosen vergleiche 2 verschiedener spiele. als nächstes wollen die leute von den sims spielern wissen, ob sie hitman3 oder nfs u besser finden. irgendwann muss mit diesen sinnlosen vergleichen, die total an den haaren herbeigezogen sind, schluss sein. wenn das eine mit dem anderen nichts zu tun hat, is ein vergleich stumpfsinnig. bei diesen spielen existieren keine zusammenhänge, die man vergleichen könnte. es sind verschiedene orte, verschiedene waffen, verschiedene gegner. verschiedene atmosphären.



... verschiedene Welten!


----------



## Razor128 (1. September 2004)

Doom3 und Farcry sind einfach 2 geniale spiele, die man miteinander nicht vergleichen kann(sollte)! 
mich nerven solche aussagen wie: "das spiel ist scheisse weil ich da am kopf ecken sehe"

der peitscher hat völlig recht:


> Jenen pubertierenden Kiddies welche diese Games nur vom hörensagen kennen und mit PS2 oder X-BOX aufgewachsen sind und darum immer gleich als erstes rummotzen... werdet erst mal erwachsen.



GANZ MEINE MEINUNG!


----------



## bluesubmarine (1. September 2004)

Hi,

Kurz und Knapp: Nein

Die Gegner in Far Cry sind wesentlich intelligenter. Auch wenn von der Grafik her die beiden Spiele in etwa gleich gut sind gefallen mit in Far Cry vor allem die weitläufigen Areale und das Südseeinselflair.
Ist halt alles Geschmackssache   .

MfG

bluesubmarine


----------



## drexen (1. September 2004)

Avenger1984 am 01.09.2004 20:35 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich muss sagen das doom 3 besser ist als Far Cry    schon alleine durch die story mann hat zwar keine fahrzeuge und aussen levels grossen aber für mich zählt hauptsächlicht ne gute story und ein langes spiel vergnügen


wenn das sdk kommt gibts fahrzeuge und sicherlich auch außenlevel. bin gespannt was die modmacher mit diesen möglichkeiten (licht/schatten, physik, sound) so rausholen 

"Auch auf Fahrzeuge müssen Mod-Entwickler nicht verzichten: Zwar habe es in Doom 3 diese auf Grund des Gameplays nicht gegeben, Duffy versicherte jedoch, dass die Engine diese unterstütze. Zusammen mit dem SDK soll eine Karte veröffentlicht werden, auf der ein sechsrädriger Buggy enthalten ist."


----------



## HanFred (1. September 2004)

DOOM ist eben DOOM. nicht mehr und auch nicht weniger. ich habe etwas bestimmtes erwartet, nämlich puren survival-horror mit schockeinlagen und meine erwartungen sind teilweise sogar übertroffen worden, sogar ansätze von einer story waren erkennbar. nicht viel mehr als bei den vorgängern, das habe ich aber wie gesagt auch nicht erwartet.
Far Cry hat mich emotional sicherlich weniger bewegt, auch wenn ich bei den inselpanoramas des öfteren fernweh kriege. aber das spiel hat andere qualitäten wie den multiplayer 'Assault' mode oder das landschaftsdesign.
eine gute story haben beide spiele NICHT. trotzdem sind beides tolle shooter mit nachahmungspotential, was man von den meisten shootern nicht behaupten kann, weil es irgendwie nur nachahmungen sind.

also ich finde beide spiele auf ihre art toll.


----------



## Powerhero (1. September 2004)

Darf ich Doom denn auch mit Far Cry (US) vergleichen? Oder mit Far Cry (UK)? Oder nur mit Far Cry (dt.)?   
Jaja ich weiß... aber ich hasse dieses ewige (dt.) hinter allem, das haben doch andere Zeitschriften und Onlinemagazine auch nicht nötig... muß man denn den Zensurstellen (dt.)  sooo tief in den A.... (dt.)  kriechen wie ihr? Das wirkt auf mich wirklich extrem lächerlich. Hallooo... ein bißchen mehr Rückgrad stünde euch echt nicht schlecht!     Und sag jetzt keiner das ginge nicht wegen bla bla bla... Dann wären 100 andere Seiten schon seit Jahren nicht mehr im Netz und eine Menge Zeitschriften nicht mehr am Markt. Ist aber nicht so.


----------



## Peter_Gun (1. September 2004)

Ich hab FarCry bisher noch net gespielt, weil ich die Screenshots irgendwie als nicht so toll empfand, die Grafik bzw. das Setting des Spiels gefallen mir einfach nicht. 

Aber Doom3 ist der beste Shooter, den ich jemals gespielt hab. Atemberaubende Grafik, gepaart mit toller Physikengine und ner coolen Story. Wenn ich alleine an die Geschichte denke, wo man den PDA von nem leitenden Angestellten findet, der sich über einen Mitarbeiter beschwert, welcher laufend krank feiert. Ne Weile später findet man den PDA von besagtem Angestellten, in dem wieder E-Mails enthalten sind, wo er sich mit irgendwelchen lustigen Krankheiten versucht von der Arbeit zu drücken.
Außerdem: Doom3 spielt auf dem Mars. Hallo, was habt ihr erwartet? Dass man die ganze Zeit in nem Raumanzug auf nem total öden Planeten rumspaziert? Sicher nicht. Es war von vornherein klar, wie Doom3 werden wird. Für mich ist also nicht nachvollziehbar, warum sich bestimmte Personen jetz gerade darüber aufregen. Und wer sagt, die Story ist grottenschlecht bzw. kaum vorhanden, hat entweder keinerlei Englischkenntnisse oder ist einfach zu faul die PDAs zu lesen und kann die Dialoge nicht verstehen (ach wenn sie nur sehr selten vorkommen). Auch die Sache mit den Audiologs find ich total gelungen, es war ja wohl klar, dass da niemand mehr auf der Raumstation am Leben sein wird, nachdem so ein verrückter Wissenschaftler das Tor zur Hölle geöffnet hat. 
Im Allgemeinen wirkt FC auf mich eher wie "Kuschelspiel" für Frauen, wenn ich mir diese ganzen Screenshots mit den Inseln anschaue. btw: ich hab kein einziges Tier auf den Screenshots ausmachen können. Schon seltsam, dass es in der Südsee solche Inseln gibt   
Achja nochwas: Die Gegner in Doom sind Dämonen aus der Hölle, die wollen dich einfach nur umbringen und sind halt einfach keine hochintelligenten Wesen, im Gegensatz dazu sind die "gezombieten" Marines meiner Meinung nach anspruchsvollere Gegner, da die sich auch mal was suchen, wohinter sie in Deckung gehen können und dich in Gruppen, meist sogar von verschiedenen Seiten angreifen. Ist klar, dass man davon net viel mitbekommt, wenn man das Spiel auf I can win zockt ...


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (1. September 2004)

SYSTEM am 01.09.2004 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Ich habe beide Spiele etwas gespielt, aber richtig gefällt mir eigentlich keines.
Farcry hat allerdings den Vorteil, dass die unterschiedlichen Level ein bisschen Abwechslung bieten und auch nicht alle mehr oder weniger gleich bis identisch aussehen.
Verzichten kann ich aber auf beide Spiele.


----------



## Magneto (1. September 2004)

Um jetz auch mal meinen Senf zu der Diskussion dazuzugeben. 

Ich finde die ganze Diskussion etwas sinnnlos, wurde ja bestimmt schonmal der vergleich mit äpflen und birnen erwähnt. 
Was besser is muss ja schließlich jeder für sich selbst beurteilen. Mir persönlich gefällt Doom um Klassen besser als Far Cry.

Aber mal ehrlich gesagt ist nicht jeder neuere Shooter irgendwie das selbe.
Spielen ja alle in einem ähnlichen Setting und die Stories sind auch alle irgendwie ähnlich. Fühl mich bei Doom (ok hat ja story vom teil 1) sowohl als auch bei Far Cry immer irgendwie nen kleines bischen an Half Life erinnert.
Wenn man sich die ganzen vorschauen durchsieht sieht man ja wieder nen SiFi oder WW2 Setting, Ja hui mal ganz was neues wieder.
Mir persönlich vergeht da schon teilweise die lust darauf. 
Ein paar frische ideen wären mittlerweile recht angebracht, ich erinnere nurmal an Tron2.0.

Lange rede kurzer sinn, neue Ideen braucht die Shooterwelt.
Wenn ich schöne aussen landschaften will und eine gute KI dann bleibt nur der griff zu FarCry, wenn ich aber einen intensiven horrorschocker  mit geradlinigen gameplay dann bleibt nur der griff zu Doom3.

p.s. ich freu mich schon auf die Threads ist Doom3/FarCry besser als Half Life 2

achja, und zwecks der Doom3 Grafikengine mal abwarten was in nächster zeit mit Mods,Addons für Doom3 und Games die auf der Doom3 Engine basieren noch alles realiesiert wird. denke das da noch sehr viel luft nach oben ist! und dann sehn wir ja welche grafikengine die bessere is.


----------



## Hoggel (1. September 2004)

SYSTEM am 01.09.2004 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Die beiden Spiele sind nicht direkt vergleichbar. Far Cry spielt nun mal im freien mit viel Areal zum agieren und da sind intelligente Gegner doch wichtiger als in einem Spiel mit wenig Spielraum oder ? Doom3 finde ich nur deshalb einen kleinen Tick besser, weil es mich ein wenig an die Spieleduos Alien versus Predator und Systemshock erinnert. Ich liebe diese beklemmenden gruseligen Settings.


----------



## rstaar (2. September 2004)

Beide sehen klasse aus, aber ich steh nicht so auf gescriptete Action, daher ein klares Minus für D3 und ein großes Plus für Far Cry


----------



## NetKilla (2. September 2004)

bluesubmarine am 01.09.2004 21:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Kurz und Knapp: Nein
> 
> ...



Intelligneter? Also die Soldaten in Doom 3 suchen auch hinter Gegenständen Schutz wie in Far Cry. Das die Zombies "dumm" sind ist ja gewollt. Alle anderen Gegner in Doom 3 sind halt auf "aggressive" gepolt. Der Typ mit den Peitschenhänden z.B.  muss nah ran um zu treffen und rennt deswegen auf einen zu (was ja meistens sehr effizient ist). Und die dicken Viecher mit den Raketen z.B. sind einfach zu träge um ne Chance zu haben. Und wenn du es noch nicht bemerkt hast: im Gegensatz zu FarCry kommen die Gegner von allen Seiten, selbst wenn du schon hinter dir alles gesäubert hast. Das ist nicht "intelligent"? Und zum Thema FarCry: da haben sich die Soldaten hinter nem Baum versteckt und die Hälfte war noch zu sehen. Gezielt, angeschossen, nix rührt sich. Der Typen bleiben trotzdem stehen und reagieren nicht auf deine Aktionen. Dann noch ne Salve und schon wars das. Oder auch schön: 5 Gegner rennen im Gänsemarsch auf freier Fläche auf dich zu. Einmal zielen, abdrücken, alle weg. Seeehr "intelligentes" Verhalten. Außerdem gibt es kein Game in dem sich Gegner wirklich "intelligent" Verhalten. Defensives Verhalten der Gegner mag zwar dazu führen, dass sie etwas länger überleben. Im Gegenzug jedoch ziehen sie dem Spieler auch weniger ab. Das beste was ein Gegner in FarCry machen konnte war sich hinter irgendwas zu verstecken. Dadurch gibt er keine Schüsse mehr ab und ist ein gefundenes Fressen für den Spieler. Würden die Gegner sich in FarCry so verhalten wie in Doom 3 (Zombies mal ausgenommen   ), dann hätte man als Spieler keine Chance.


----------



## MPO (2. September 2004)

NetKilla am 02.09.2004 07:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn du es noch nicht bemerkt hast: im Gegensatz zu FarCry kommen die Gegner von allen Seiten, selbst wenn du schon hinter dir alles gesäubert hast. Das ist nicht "intelligent"?


Was ist intelligent daran, wenn ein Zombie sich aus dem Nirgendwo hinter mir materialisieren kann, ohne das man je erfahren wird, woher das Monster kommt? In meinen Augen ist das schlichtweg schlechtes Gamedesign. 

Generell "besticht" Doom 3 durch schlechtes Gamedesign. Ich persönlich habe nie in dieses Spiel eintauchen können, weil Doom 3 schlichtweg meine Intelligenz beleidigt hat. Nein, nicht weil die Monster irgendwo spawnen oder mich immer perfekt sehen. Nein, aus einem anderen Grund:

Warum schafft es mein topausgebildeter Space Marine nicht, entweder:
- die Taschenlampe auf die Waffe zu montieren
- die Taschenlampe auf den Helm oder die Schulter zu montieren
- die Taschenlampe einfach in der zweiten Hand zu halten?

Gegenargumente? Taschenlampen wird es auf der ganzen Marsstation auch mehr als eine geben. Sind also genug da für alle Waffen. Panzertape, Tesafilm, Kabelbinder, Kabel, Schnürsenkel, Stoffstreifen sollten sich selbst auf einer Marsstation finden lassen. Ok, Shotgun und Taschenlampe sind vielleicht etwas komplexer, aber beim Schiessen könnte er ja dann die Waffe stützen und man hätte kein Licht. Zur Hölle, ich könnte sogar damit leben, das er nur Taschenlampe und einhändige Waffen wie die Pistole gleichzeitig nutzen kann.
Wo ist denn bitte 1 (in Wort: EIN) guter Grund, warum mein Space Marine nicht Lampe und Waffe gleichzeitig haben kann? Es gibt keinen. Es ist schlechtes Gamedesign.

Ok, nun kommen vermutlich ein paar um die Ecke und meinen, das man doch den Lampen-Mod installieren soll. Aber solange das nicht in Form eines offiziellen Patches (=Schuldeingeständnis) geschieht, bleibt das Spiel für mich tot. Ich weigere mich schlichtweg, einen lobotomierten Vollidioten zu spielen und mich gleichzeitig von dem generell schlechten Gamedesign ("Juchu, wieder spawnt ein Monster URPLÖTZLICH vor oder hinter mir").

FarCry hatte ähnlich ätzende Monster, aber ansonsten bot es Abwechslung und der zu steuernde Protagonist hatte zumindest ein Mindestmaß an Verstand. Zumindest ICH wäre auf einer Alien/Dämonenverseuchten Marsstation nicht so strunzdoof und würde nur mit einer Taschenlampe in der Hand und der Schrotflinte auf dem Rücken (!) rumlaufen, obwohl ständig irgendwelche hässlichen Dinger direkt vor meiner Nase auftauchen.

Ach ja, zur "megatollen" Grafik: Warum ist diese Welt total leblos? Vorhin angesprochene tolle Laptops mit Werbe-Bild (was nichts anderes als eine animierte Textur ist, was es schon seit Duke Nukem 3D gibt) lassen sich von mir trotz infernalischem Waffenarsenal nicht zerstören. Auch Cola-Automaten und Glasscheiben zeigen sich von Raketenwerfer und Kettensäge total unbeeindruckt. Die Leichen verschwinden sowieso, in dem ich zweimal auf sie draufklopfe. Gut - die Monster sehen schick aus, aber dafür sind deren Aktionen auch keiner KI zuzuordnen, sondern schlicht gescriptet (ala Half Life). Also auch hier keine Ruhmestat von iD. 

Doom 3 ist ein Megaflop. Würde Doom 3 nicht draufstehen, wäre es auch für iD ein Flop. So verkauft sich das Game primär über den Namen, aber es zeigt sich, das relativ viel Enttäuschung vorhanden ist.


----------



## Rookieone (2. September 2004)

Warum ist Far Cry innovativer und abwechslungsreicher als Doom3?

Story: Durchgeknallter Wissenschaftler züchtet heimlich Mutanten. Die Story gabt es schon ca. 50x in den letzten 100 Jahren in Filmen, Büchern und Shootern.

Areale: Man kämpft abwechselnd drinnnen (Heizungskeller / Lagerraum/ Labor / Büro/ Flugzeugträger) und draußen (Wald).
Bei Doom 3 drinnen (Büro / Labor / Fabrik / Klärwerk / Keller / Lagerhalle / Höhle / Ausgrabungsstätte / Kraftwerk / Hölle / Rechenzentrum ) und draussen (Mars/ Hölle). Sieht auch alles verschieden aus.
Der Film Alien (1979) spielt zu 90 % in den engen dunklen Gängen der Nostromo, trotzdem gilt er als guter Film.

Gameplay: Man schiesst mit Waffen auf Gegner....   kein Kommentar

Fahrzeuge in Shootern gab´s auch schon seit 1996 (Terminator Future Shock, Halo, UT 2004)

KI: Ist es ein Zeichen von Intelligenz, wenn Gegner hinter Bäumen stehen und gegen den Stamm direkt vor ihnen schiessen? Das würde ich von menschlichen Gegner nicht erwarten, höchstens von den doofen Zombies in D3, aber die machen sowas nicht. Auch bei Far Cry werden SEHR VIELE Aktionen durch Scripte und Trigger ausgelöst.

Also ich finde Far Cry und Doom 3 sind zwei sehr gute Spiele, wobei ich bei Far Cry neben viel Spass auch Frust hatte, deshalb finde ich Doom 3 etwas besser. Ausserdem stehe ich auf die Atmosphäre von Doom3.


----------



## SithlordDK (2. September 2004)

Rookieone am 02.09.2004 10:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum ist Far Cry innovativer und abwechslungsreicher als Doom3?
> 
> 
> Der Film Alien (1979) spielt zu 90 % in den engen dunklen Gängen der Nostromo, trotzdem gilt er als guter Film.



Bei Alien wird ja auch nicht nur stumpfsinnig geballert, außerdem hat da der Hauptcharakter wenigstens einen Namen.

Man kann Filme nicht mit Spielen vergleichen!!!!


----------



## MPO (2. September 2004)

Eigentlich will ich FarCry nicht verteidigen, weil ich selbst auch meine Frustmomente (Schwierigkeitsgrad, Gegner-KI) damit hatte. Aber trotzdem möchte ich kurz was dazu sagen:



			
				Rookieone am 02.09.2004 10:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum ist Far Cry innovativer und abwechslungsreicher als Doom3?


Innovation seh ich bei FarCry mehr als bei Doom 3. AvP2 hat das Doom3-Feeling bereits besser dargeboten. FarCry bietet zumindest sehr große Aussenareale (gab es in der Qualität und Interaktivität (man kann aus 2km jemanden aus einem Patrouillenboot snipern noch nicht). Einige der Grafikeffekte sind auch erstmals dabei gewesen (Wasseranimation ist großartig). 
In Sachen Abwechslung rockt FarCry fast alles weg. Schnellbootfahren, Dschungelkriechen, Snipern, Frontalangriff mit Schnellfeuerwaffen, Jeep-/Buggyfahren, Segelflieger und und und. Doom 3 bietet in der Sparte nichts (muss es ja auch nicht).



			
				Rookieone am 02.09.2004 10:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Story: Durchgeknallter Wissenschaftler züchtet heimlich Mutanten. Die Story gabt es schon ca. 50x in den letzten 100 Jahren in Filmen, Büchern und Shootern.


Naja, in Sachen Story sind Shooter selten tiefgründige Angelegenheiten. 



			
				Rookieone am 02.09.2004 10:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Film Alien (1979) spielt zu 90 % in den engen dunklen Gängen der Nostromo, trotzdem gilt er als guter Film.


Trotzdem schafft Lt. Ripley, die ein reiner Frachterkapitän ist, einen Flammenwerfer zu basteln und anzuwenden. Sie würde es vermutlich auch hinkriegen, eine Taschenlampe auf die Waffe zu montieren. Der Doom 3 Space Marine scheint dafür zu doof zu sein.



			
				Rookieone am 02.09.2004 10:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde Far Cry und Doom 3 sind zwei sehr gute Spiele, wobei ich bei Far Cry neben viel Spass auch Frust hatte, deshalb finde ich Doom 3 etwas besser. Ausserdem stehe ich auf die Atmosphäre von Doom3.


Wäre der Doom 3 Protagonist nicht scheinbar ein total unselbstständiges Baby ohne Improvisationstalent, könnte ich das Argument mit der Atmosphäre vielleicht ein wenig mehr nachvollziehen. So aber bleibe ich bei Doom 3 nur ein Beobachter, der sich über den zu steuernden Vollidioten aufregt.


----------



## Test-Driver (2. September 2004)

MPO am 02.09.2004 09:55 schrieb:
			
		

> NetKilla am 02.09.2004 07:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also Ich hab Doom 3 gestern erstmals so 3 Stundn gespielt.
Ich hoff das ist genug um mitzureden

Wenn man ein bisschen drauf achtet stellt man fest das die Zombies sich nicht irgendwo materialisieren, sonder aus versteckten Schotts herausgekrochen kommen. Diese Schotts bleiben danach offen, und man findet oft power-ups drin. Das was bei Teil 1+2 genauso.

Was die KI betrifft, die Zombies und diese fetten Monster verhalten sich dumm, aber wer erwartet was anderes. Die mutierten Marines hingegen (die mit dem MG) verhalten sich intelligent, suchen Deckung hinter Objekten oder der Architektur. Auch wenn man diese Marines  von ihrem Ausgangspunkt weglockt machen sie es genauso, also stecken da keine vorgefertigten Skripts dahinter.

Von einem Megaflop kann wirklich nicht die rede sein. Wenn die eigenen erwartungen nicht erfüllt wurden, dann ist es für einen persönlich ein Flop, logisch. Aber diese persönliche Meinung sollte man nicht als das einzig wahre darstellen. Millionen begeisterte Käufer stehen dagegen.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (2. September 2004)

Ich glaube jeder hier hat sich über den Marine irgendwie aufgeregt. Eine stumme Figur, ohne Profil, ohne richtige Interaktion mit der Umwelt. Einfach nur ein unbeschriebenes Blatt in einem dunklen Buch. Mag vielleicht sein das id wollte das sich der Spieler als Marine fühlt, aber warum zu Teufel hat der Kerl nicht mal einen Namen? Bei den persönlichen PDA-Einstellungen wird nur der eigene Spielername angezeigt, den man eingibt. Sogar das Pixelmännchen Duke Nukem hat da mehr Profil, der Kerl läßt Sprüche los, und ist ganz offenkundig an der weiblichen Spezies interessiert. Doch der Marine? Ich erwarte ja keine Figuren wie in Max Payne, aber zumindest sprechen hätte der Kerl schon, wirkt in meinen Augen nämlich leicht seltsam wenn man Befehle vom Sarge bekommt, man aber nicht mir "Yes Sir" antwortet, sondern einfach nur davon geht.

Zur Taschenlampe: Mich hats nicht gestört, zumindest nicht am Anfang. Nachvollziehbar ist es sicherlich nicht warum der Kerl Handfeuerwaffe und Lampe nicht aufeinmal halten kann, aber was solls. Soll ja Atmosphäre schaffen *g* (die an der Schulter montierte Funzel aus AvP2 hat aber mehr Atmosphäre aufkommen lassen, vor allem wenn der Akku mitten im Kampf leer war...).

Zur Interaktivität der Karten: Ich hätte mir da auch mehr Zerstörungsmöglichkeiten gewünscht. 90% der PC-Monitore bleiben nach Beschuß heil, eine richtige Physik gibt es nicht (ich schieße mit der Flinte auf einen PC, das Ding bewegt sich 3 cm...). Doom 3 bleibt daher zu steril was die effektreiche Action angeht. Ich nehme hier nur mal Max Payne 2 als Beispiel für dne Zerstörungswahn. Da können ganze Küchen / Wohnungen vernichtet werden, Leitern zerplatzen, Eimer fliegen durch die Gegend, Bilder lassen sich von den Wänden ballern, die Figuren fliegen effektreich durch die Gegend und wirken sogar noch auf andere Objekte ein (Kisten etc.). DAS war für mich richtig geniale Action samt Interaktivität. Sogar in FC konnte man die Umwelt etwas bearbeiten, Büros etc. Das fehlt mir in D³ auch komplett.

Ich glaube man könnte minütlich neue Negativaspekte suchen, aber mich persönlich stören diese Punkte halt doch schon, vor allem weil die Konkurrenz sowas bietet, nur Doom 3 nicht. Da kann Doom noch so Doom sein und auf dem "Klassiker-Trip" fahren, mir fehlen einfach bekannte, und liebgewonnene Standarts, wie halt Charakterprofil, glaubwürdige KI und richtige Action...ganz zu schweigen davon das ich kein "Short-Range"-Gameplay mehr sehen kann...Stichwort: Gegner deren Entfernung zum Spieler kleiner ist als 5 Meter.

Regards, eX!


----------



## CooleWampe (2. September 2004)

Azro am 01.09.2004 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> interessant wie fast alle hier es schaffen, an dem wichtigsten punkt vorbeizureden...
> was ist Farcry? richtig, es ist innovativ.
> 
> was ist doom3? richtig, es ist KULT.



schön auf den Punkt gebracht ......


----------



## Rookieone (2. September 2004)

MPO am 02.09.2004 10:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Innovation seh ich bei FarCry mehr als bei Doom 3. AvP2 hat das Doom3-Feeling bereits besser dargeboten. FarCry bietet zumindest sehr große Aussenareale (gab es in der Qualität und Interaktivität (man kann aus 2km jemanden aus einem Patrouillenboot snipern noch nicht). Einige der Grafikeffekte sind auch erstmals dabei gewesen (Wasseranimation ist großartig).
> In Sachen Abwechslung rockt FarCry fast alles weg. Schnellbootfahren, Dschungelkriechen, Snipern, Frontalangriff mit Schnellfeuerwaffen, Jeep-/Buggyfahren, Segelflieger und und und. Doom 3 bietet in der Sparte nichts (muss es ja auch nicht).



Ich finde die Aussenareal und die Wassereffekte auch super. Aber das ist keine "Innovation", bloß weil die 500 m grösser sind als in älteren Spielen. Es setzt nur die Technikmesslatte höher, was ja auch gut ist.
Mit der Abwechslung habe ich mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt. Ich habe mich auf die Abwechslung der Level bezogen und nicht auf das Gameplay. Viele Leute meinen, dass im Gegensatz zu Far Cry alle Level in D3 gleich aussehen.  Was ich nicht finde.  Es gibt deutliche Unterschiede zwischen "Mars City", "Enpro Plant", "Recycling Sector", "Hell" und "Caverns", sowie "drinnen" und "draussen". In Far Cry sind nur die Aussenlevel grösser.
Was das Gameplay angeht stimme ich dir zu, da bietet Far Cry mehr. Allerdings ist das auch keine Innovation, weil das gab es bei anderen Spielen auch schon (GTA Vice City, NOLF1&2, ....)




			
				MPO am 02.09.2004 10:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem schafft Lt. Ripley, die ein reiner Frachterkapitän ist, einen Flammenwerfer zu basteln und anzuwenden. Sie würde es vermutlich auch hinkriegen, eine Taschenlampe auf die Waffe zu montieren. Der Doom 3 Space Marine scheint dafür zu doof zu sein.



Das "Licht oder Waffe" finde ich auch nicht gerade logisch, allerdings stört es mich nicht so sehr , ausser das sich dir F Taste etwas abnutzt.  Doom mit "immer Licht" wäre nicht ganz so gruselig, es hätte mich aber nicht gestört. Und die andere Möglichkeit wären Batterien, die sich mit der Zeit verbrauchen, wie in AvP2, was ich auch nicht viel besser finde (Nachtsicht für 20 s, haha).


----------



## Postal-Dude (2. September 2004)

Was ist intelligent daran, wenn ein Zombie sich aus dem Nirgendwo hinter mir materialisieren kann, ohne das man je erfahren wird, woher das Monster kommt? In meinen Augen ist das schlichtweg schlechtes Gamedesign. 

Generell "besticht" Doom 3 durch schlechtes Gamedesign. Ich persönlich habe nie in dieses Spiel eintauchen können, weil Doom 3 schlichtweg meine Intelligenz beleidigt hat. Nein, nicht weil die Monster irgendwo spawnen oder mich immer perfekt sehen. Nein, aus einem anderen Grund:

Warum schafft es mein topausgebildeter Space Marine nicht, entweder:
- die Taschenlampe auf die Waffe zu montieren
- die Taschenlampe auf den Helm oder die Schulter zu montieren
- die Taschenlampe einfach in der zweiten Hand zu halten?

Gegenargumente? Taschenlampen wird es auf der ganzen Marsstation auch mehr als eine geben. Sind also genug da für alle Waffen. Panzertape, Tesafilm, Kabelbinder, Kabel, Schnürsenkel, Stoffstreifen sollten sich selbst auf einer Marsstation finden lassen. Ok, Shotgun und Taschenlampe sind vielleicht etwas komplexer, aber beim Schiessen könnte er ja dann die Waffe stützen und man hätte kein Licht. Zur Hölle, ich könnte sogar damit leben, das er nur Taschenlampe und einhändige Waffen wie die Pistole gleichzeitig nutzen kann.
Wo ist denn bitte 1 (in Wort: EIN) guter Grund, warum mein Space Marine nicht Lampe und Waffe gleichzeitig haben kann? Es gibt keinen. Es ist schlechtes Gamedesign.

Ok, nun kommen vermutlich ein paar um die Ecke und meinen, das man doch den Lampen-Mod installieren soll. Aber solange das nicht in Form eines offiziellen Patches (=Schuldeingeständnis) geschieht, bleibt das Spiel für mich tot. Ich weigere mich schlichtweg, einen lobotomierten Vollidioten zu spielen und mich gleichzeitig von dem generell schlechten Gamedesign ("Juchu, wieder spawnt ein Monster URPLÖTZLICH vor oder hinter mir").

FarCry hatte ähnlich ätzende Monster, aber ansonsten bot es Abwechslung und der zu steuernde Protagonist hatte zumindest ein Mindestmaß an Verstand. Zumindest ICH wäre auf einer Alien/Dämonenverseuchten Marsstation nicht so strunzdoof und würde nur mit einer Taschenlampe in der Hand und der Schrotflinte auf dem Rücken (!) rumlaufen, obwohl ständig irgendwelche hässlichen Dinger direkt vor meiner Nase auftauchen.

Ach ja, zur "megatollen" Grafik: Warum ist diese Welt total leblos? Vorhin angesprochene tolle Laptops mit Werbe-Bild (was nichts anderes als eine animierte Textur ist, was es schon seit Duke Nukem 3D gibt) lassen sich von mir trotz infernalischem Waffenarsenal nicht zerstören. Auch Cola-Automaten und Glasscheiben zeigen sich von Raketenwerfer und Kettensäge total unbeeindruckt. Die Leichen verschwinden sowieso, in dem ich zweimal auf sie draufklopfe. Gut - die Monster sehen schick aus, aber dafür sind deren Aktionen auch keiner KI zuzuordnen, sondern schlicht gescriptet (ala Half Life). Also auch hier keine Ruhmestat von iD. 

Doom 3 ist ein Megaflop. Würde Doom 3 nicht draufstehen, wäre es auch für iD ein Flop. So verkauft sich das Game primär über den Namen, aber es zeigt sich, das relativ viel Enttäuschung vorhanden ist.











LOL
Ich kann nur sagen,Zombies sind nunmal nciht soo schlau,im Gegenteil sie sind dumm! Sind halt Zombies   
Ich kann ihm EINEN Grund geben dafür,VERDAMMT es ist DOOM III, da soll es halt keine Intielligenz geben    

Die Welt ist total leblos,weil es der Mars ist! Du Depp!
Es muss ja net alles kaputt gehn.... 

Den Zombies muss ja auch keiner KI einer Aktion zuordnen,s.o.


Doom III ist ein Flop..... Klar,und Küblbock ist ein SUUUPER Sänger   
ROFÄL


bye,TheDude.


----------



## MADLordofTerror (2. September 2004)

Dieser punkt bei der umfrage in der kategorie "Was hat ihnen besonders gefallen?" ist auch nicht schlecht: "- Abwechslungsreiches Missionsdesign"
Missionsdesign?
Missionen?
In doom?
???


----------



## MPO (2. September 2004)

Postal-Dude am 02.09.2004 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Viel Schwachsinn


Vielen Dank für deine differenzierte Auseinandersetzung mit meinem Posting.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (2. September 2004)

Postal-Dude am 02.09.2004 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> LOL
> Ich kann nur sagen,Zombies sind nunmal nciht soo schlau,im Gegenteil sie sind dumm! Sind halt Zombies
> Ich kann ihm EINEN Grund geben dafür,VERDAMMT es ist DOOM III, da soll es halt keine Intielligenz geben
> 
> ...



Na das sind ja wirklich sehr überzeugende Argumentationen. 
Eigentlich gar keine, weil mit "Es ist halt Doom" alles entschuldigt wird. 

Es ist eben so wir schreiben inzwischen das Jahr 2004 und da muß man eben etwas mehr bieten als nur gute Grafik.Doom 3 ist sicherlich kein schlechtes Spiel, nur ist es auch in kaum einen Bereich wirklich überwältigend. Wer von der Atmosphäre beeindruckt ist und "Angst" hat, der hat wohl noch nie einen wirklichen Gruselshooter wie Undying, AvP oder die Mission "Die Wiege" aus Thief 3 gespielt. Eine Gruselstimmung entsteht nicht aus der Masse an Gegnern, sondern durch deren Plazierung. Leider verschenkt ID IMO auch sehr viel vom Potential nach dem sehr guten Anfang. Nach 30 Minuten ist dann auch die Story / Handlung dem Dauerballern gewichen. Wenn dann selbst ehemalige Marines keine AI haben und blind auf den Spieler zustürmen, dann ist es schon ein Armutszeugnis für die Programmierer. Das man mal nen Laptop umschupsen darf passiert auch nur alle 20 Räume, ansonsten sind 99% der Gegenstände fest. Schon im guten alten Duke 3D vor 9 Jahren konnte man Toiletten und CO zertrümmern.
FarCry hat zwar auch Schwächen bei der Präsentation (insbesondere der Story), aber ansonsten war es ein recht rundes und abwechselungsreiches Spiel. Leider haben die Probleme mit Patch 1.2 und dem SDK die Stimmung erheblich gedrückt. Aber im direkten Vergleich FarCry - Doom 3 war FC für mich mal endlich wieder ein Shooter, wo es den "WOW-Effekt" beim Spielen gegeben hat. Klar ID hat die schöneren Licht- und Schatteneffekte, aber leider auch nicht mehr. Und das richtige "Old-Skool" Feeling kommt bei D3 leider auch nicht so ganz auf. Da fehlen dann auch solche Sachen wie Secrets und COOP. Für kurzzeitige Action aber durchaus nicht schlecht.
Würde bei D3 nicht ID und nicht D3 auf der Packung stehen, dann würde das Spiel längst nicht so hohe Wertungen bekommen. Erstaunlicherweise werden andere Games, die ähnliche Schwächen in einzelnen Punkten haben jedoch ganz anders bewertet von einigen Reviews. Schon irgendwie komisch.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (2. September 2004)

Nali_WarCow am 02.09.2004 13:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Postal-Dude am 02.09.2004 12:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Argumentation zwecklos. Es IST DOOOOOOMMMMM!!!elf!
Wir teilen ja so ziemlich die selben Ansichten im Bezug auf Doom und Far Cry. Aber ich denke man kann noch so viel argumentieren, analysieren und darstellen. Es bringt nichts, weil 90% der Leute nicht im Ansatz kritikbereit sind und nicht verstehen WOLLEN das nunmal auch D³ im  Vergleich zu anderen, teils älteren Spielen einfach SCHLECHTER ist. Punkt. Basta. Doom 3 ist spaßig, aber nicht genial. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (2. September 2004)

Test-Driver am 02.09.2004 11:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man ein bisschen drauf achtet stellt man fest das die Zombies sich nicht irgendwo materialisieren, sonder aus versteckten Schotts herausgekrochen kommen.


Mag sein, aber nach einiger Zeit beginnen diese Feuerballwerfer gerne in Mengen in Pentagrammen auf dem Boden zu materialisieren. Sieht zwar hübsch aus, aber Gegner-(Re-)Spawn an allen Ecken und Enden ist nunmal ziemlich schwach...



> Die mutierten Marines hingegen (die mit dem MG) verhalten sich intelligent, suchen Deckung hinter Objekten oder der Architektur. Auch wenn man diese Marines  von ihrem Ausgangspunkt weglockt machen sie es genauso, also stecken da keine vorgefertigten Skripts dahinter.


Jo, man muss sich nur hinter die nächste Ecke retten und sich ducken, dann latschen die Marines in vollem Galopp um besagte Ecke und man kann sie ohne einen Treffer zu kassieren zurück in die Hölle jagen. 



> Aber diese persönliche Meinung sollte man nicht als das einzig wahre darstellen. Millionen begeisterte Käufer stehen dagegen.


Woher weisst du, dass die alle begeistert sind? Vielleicht sind's einfach nur "Käufer". 
Ich kenne jedenfalls mehr Leute (persönlich!), die D3 recht schwach finden, als Leute, die D3 mehr als "okay" finden.


----------



## MPO (2. September 2004)

Nali_WarCow am 02.09.2004 13:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Würde bei D3 nicht ID und nicht D3 auf der Packung stehen, dann würde das Spiel längst nicht so hohe Wertungen bekommen. Erstaunlicherweise werden andere Games, die ähnliche Schwächen in einzelnen Punkten haben jedoch ganz anders bewertet von einigen Reviews. Schon irgendwie komisch.


Sehe ich genauso. Würde da jetzt "Daikatana" oder "Demon" draufstehen, wäre es ein sicherlich für manche Sachen beachtenswerter Shooter, aber man würde viele Punkte klar und direkt als schlechtes Gamedesign etc. anprangern (und es würde sich auch in der Wertung entsprechend niederschlagen). 

@extremious
Kann mich im Prinzip auch dir anschliessen. Doom 3 hat seine netten Momente, aber der Übermegahit, der das Genre revolutioniert/weiterbringt oder schlicht auch nur würdig vertritt ist es nicht. Ganz nett, mehr nicht.


----------



## kay2 (2. September 2004)

eX2tremiousU am 02.09.2004 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 02.09.2004 13:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das spiel kann noch so beschissen, unlogisch, veraltet, innovationsarm oder was auch immer sein.

Das spiel macht einfach nur jede menge spass!!

Ich findsjedesmal geil in die welt einzu tauchen und mich von der atmosphäre mitreissen zu lassen.

Es kommt mir solangsam echt so vor also ob hier manche das spiel einfach nur um jeden preis schlecht reden wollen wenn ich sowas hör wie "woher kommen die monster?", "warum hate der keine 500 volt maglite?

es fragt sich ja auch keiner wieso muss ich be far cry einfachen söldnern ohne rüstung 10 schüsse in kopp geben bis die ma umfallen.


----------



## djben2000 (2. September 2004)

MPO am 02.09.2004 13:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 02.09.2004 13:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, genau meine Meinung. 90% finde ich auch übertrieben, da hat es meiner Meinung nach schon einen Bonus bekommen, sonst hätte es wohl eher um die 85% bekommen. Bei nem anderen Spiel mit so nem Leveldesign hätte man wohl weniger Gnade walten lassen.
Klar, es ist ein reines Ballerspiel, aber trotzdem fehlt es stellenweise zu sehr an Abwechslung, und zu oft wiederholen sich die Situationen, das ist wirklich ein fettes Minus, auch wenn die Atmosphäre wirklich geil ist. 
Teilweise war für mich die einzige Motivation weiterzuzocken, weil ich sehen wollte, wie das nächste Level aussieht. Der Wiederspielwert ist für die meisten wohl auch sehr gering.
Ich freu mich eigentlich eher, dass die neue Engine rausgekommen ist, und über zukünftige Spiele und Mods darauf, als über das Spiel an sich.


----------



## Grubby (2. September 2004)

> Was ist intelligent daran, wenn ein Zombie sich aus dem Nirgendwo hinter mir materialisieren kann, ohne das man je erfahren wird, woher das Monster kommt? In meinen Augen ist das schlichtweg schlechtes Gamedesign.



Zombies materialisieren sich nie hinter dir in dem spiel. Nur die Dämonen und diese werden aus der Hölle teleportiert. Außerdem sind es Monster..nirgends steht geschrieben was monster können und wie sie sich zu verhalten zu haben.




> Generell "besticht" Doom 3 durch schlechtes Gamedesign. Ich persönlich habe nie in dieses Spiel eintauchen können, weil Doom 3 schlichtweg meine Intelligenz beleidigt hat. Nein, nicht weil die Monster irgendwo spawnen oder mich immer perfekt sehen. Nein, aus einem anderen Grund:
> 
> Warum schafft es mein topausgebildeter Space Marine nicht, entweder:
> - die Taschenlampe auf die Waffe zu montieren
> ...



Es wurde von ID so gemacht weil es sehr stark zur atmo beiträgt. Un ich finds cool so wie es ist. Wenn du dich schon über solche Logikfehler aufregst solltes du vielleicht aufhören Computer zu spielen, weil solche sachen kommen in 90% der spiele halt vor.

also Gegenfrage: Wieso haut der typ in farcry nicht einfach von der insel ab mit einem der zigtausend boote die da rumstehen anstatt nur die ganze zeit davon zu labern das er weg will??
Wieso suchen die Söldner nicht die ganze Zeit (also in jedem level) mit ihren Helikoptern u.s.w die insel nach dem spieler ab? Wäre um einiges effektiver als nur da zu stehen und sich drüber zu unterhalten das sie ja wen suchen... 
Nachtsichgerät mit einer batterie die sich immer wieder von alleine aufläd?..na klar  
Ich schieße nen ganzes magazin in nen simples kleines schlauchboot un es passiert nix..auch sehr logisch... 
achja wieso geht den autos nich das benzin aus ? 
naja ich könnte noch mehr aufzählen..hab aber keine lust,weils einfach sinnlos is über solchen kleinigkeiten in SPIELEN zu diskutieren.




> Ok, nun kommen vermutlich ein paar um die Ecke und meinen, das man doch den Lampen-Mod installieren soll. Aber solange das nicht in Form eines offiziellen Patches (=Schuldeingeständnis) geschieht, bleibt das Spiel für mich tot. Ich weigere mich schlichtweg, einen lobotomierten Vollidioten zu spielen und mich gleichzeitig von dem generell schlechten Gamedesign ("Juchu, wieder spawnt ein Monster URPLÖTZLICH vor oder hinter mir").


das is dein problem..wenn du dich zu intelligent für science fiction/horror/fantasy spiele fühlst darfst du nich doom3 die schuld geben.
Und wie schon gesagt...in der realität gibt es diese Doom3 Monster nicht also kannst du auch nicht verlangen das ihr verhalten genauso programmiert wird wie du es gerne hättest. 



> FarCry hatte ähnlich ätzende Monster, aber ansonsten bot es Abwechslung und der zu steuernde Protagonist hatte zumindest ein Mindestmaß an Verstand. Zumindest ICH wäre auf einer Alien/Dämonenverseuchten Marsstation nicht so strunzdoof und würde nur mit einer Taschenlampe in der Hand und der Schrotflinte auf dem Rücken (!) rumlaufen, obwohl ständig irgendwelche hässlichen Dinger direkt vor meiner Nase auftauchen.



und ich wäre nicht so doof auf einer söldner und monsterverseuchten insel zu bleiben wenn mir von anfang an hunderte fluchtmöglichkeiten geboten werden.  Außerdem zeig mir bitte mal wie du stundenlang in der einen hand mit der Taschenlampe rumleuchtest und in der anderen Hand so dicke fette Shotgun hälst. Die du dann rechtzeitig wenn ein monster kommt mit einer hand abschiessen und nachladen kannst.  



> Ach ja, zur "megatollen" Grafik: Warum ist diese Welt total leblos? Vorhin angesprochene tolle Laptops mit Werbe-Bild (was nichts anderes als eine animierte Textur ist, was es schon seit Duke Nukem 3D gibt) lassen sich von mir trotz infernalischem Waffenarsenal nicht zerstören. Auch Cola-Automaten und Glasscheiben zeigen sich von Raketenwerfer und Kettensäge total unbeeindruckt. Die Leichen verschwinden sowieso, in dem ich zweimal auf sie draufklopfe. Gut - die Monster sehen schick aus, aber dafür sind deren Aktionen auch keiner KI zuzuordnen, sondern schlicht gescriptet (ala Half Life). Also auch hier keine Ruhmestat von iD.



*lol* ich weiß ja nicht was du gespielt hast, aber wenn du von einer leblosen welt redest kann es nicht doom3 gewesen sein. Hast du dich mal umgeguckt?? In fast jedem Raum verrichtet eine andere maschiene ihr werk. Überall arbeitet  und bewegt sich etwas. Hinzu kommen halt noch die angesprochenen Displays,notebooks etc....Doom3 hat die lebhafteste Umgebung die ich je in einem shooter gesehn hab. 
Bei FarCry hingene läuft man die ganze zeit durch den dschungel und trifft abunzu mal nen wildschwein.Wußte gar nich das im  Dschungel so eine Tierarmut herrscht.  Und in den Innenleveln ist da auch nix los.
 Zur KI: OK hätte bei dem ein oder andern monster vielleicht etwas mehr schnelligkeit oder mal nen sprung zur seite zum ausweichen gut gefunden aber im großen un ganzen is die KI ,da es sich ja um Dämonen handelt, gut gewählt. Was sehr positiv ist... ich hab das spiel jetzt 2 mal durch un hatte nicht einen KI Fehler, das z.b nen monster an der wand hängen bleibt oder änliches, wie es in farcry bei 5 von 10 gegnern vorkommt.



> Doom 3 ist ein Megaflop. Würde Doom 3 nicht draufstehen, wäre es auch für iD ein Flop. So verkauft sich das Game primär über den Namen, aber es zeigt sich, das relativ viel Enttäuschung vorhanden ist.


[/quote]

für dich vielleicht ein megaflop...aber deinem Text nach zu urteilen hast du anscheind nen Taktikshooter von Doom3 erwartet. dann wäre ich auch entäuscht..vielleicht das nächste mal vorher besser informieren.   


So und ich find Doom3 um längeb besser als FarCry, aber das liegt wohl auch daran weil ich halt mehr auf Horrorgames stehe als auf andere. Trotzdem habe ich FarCry auch gezockt und es hat mir im großen und ganzen gut gefallen..abgesehen vom Monsterdesign, den wirklich nervigen KI Fehlern und das alles doch stark nach plastik aussieht.


----------



## MPO (2. September 2004)

Grubby am 02.09.2004 16:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Zombies materialisieren sich nie hinter dir in dem spiel.


Das sagt mal dem einen Zombie, der einfach aus dem Raum gestolpert kommt, in dem ich vorher war. Und nachdem ich den Zombie erledigt habe, finde ich immer noch keinen Weg, wie er dorthin gekommen sein könnte. Kein Luftschacht, kein Loch in der Wand, keine Tür oder sonstwas. Vielleicht hat er sich den Dämonen-Teleporter ausgeliehen 



			
				Grubby am 02.09.2004 16:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Es wurde von ID so gemacht weil es sehr stark zur atmo beiträgt.


Das ist kein Argument warum mein Soldat zu doof ist. Tragen doofe Soldaten zur Atmosphäre bei? Wäre die Atmosphäre soviel geringer, wenn ich mit ner am Shotgun-Lauf montierten Taschenlampe rumlaufen würde? Nicht wirklich, da der Lichtkegel ja kein Stadionflutlicht ist.



			
				Grubby am 02.09.2004 16:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du dich schon über solche Logikfehler aufregst solltes du vielleicht aufhören Computer zu spielen, weil solche sachen kommen in 90% der spiele halt vor.


Fuck. Dann hab ich das letzte Jahrzehnt echt viel Scheiss gemacht. Da spielt man jahrelang in Topclans diverse Shooter und muss dann merken, das die Spieler riesige Logikfehler haben.
Im Ernst: Mir wäre dieser Logikfehler mit der Lampe egal, wenn er mich nicht im Spiel behindern würde. Ohne Lampe seh ich keine Gegner (die mich schon), mit Lampe kann ich keinen Gegner töten. Jeder 08/15 Mensch würde sich eine Lösung basteln, mit der er bewaffnet wäre und was sehen könnte. Denn Schießen ohne Sicht zu haben ist ziemlich gefährlich (und dumm, aber ich erwähnte das bereits in anderem Zusammenhang).



			
				Grubby am 02.09.2004 16:43 schrieb:
			
		

> also Gegenfrage: Wieso haut der typ in farcry nicht einfach von der insel ab mit einem der zigtausend boote die da rumstehen anstatt nur die ganze zeit davon zu labern das er weg will??
> Wieso suchen die Söldner nicht die ganze Zeit (also in jedem level) mit ihren Helikoptern u.s.w die insel nach dem spieler ab? Wäre um einiges effektiver als nur da zu stehen und sich drüber zu unterhalten das sie ja wen suchen...
> etc. etc. etc.


Behindert mich all das im Spiel? Stört es mich, das die Buggys reichlich Sprit haben oder das Schlauchboot stabiler als "in echt" ist? Nein. 
Stört es mich, das ich meine Gegner nicht sehen oder alternativ nicht töten kann? Ja. Verstehst du eventuell, was ich meine?



			
				Grubby am 02.09.2004 16:43 schrieb:
			
		

> das is dein problem..wenn du dich zu intelligent für science fiction/horror/fantasy spiele fühlst darfst du nich doom3 die schuld geben.


Öh, ich mag dieses Genre. Ich mag auch und gerade die simpleren Shooter (Serious Sam bspw, aber auch die alten Doom und Dukes). Ich hab alle bis zum Abwinken gespielt, bin also alles andere als genre-unerfahren.

Der Punkt mit der Intelligenz betrifft einzig und allein die Lampe. Das die Monster halt keine echte KI haben ist mir an sich egal. Aber das mit der Lampe ist ein gigantischer Gamedesign-Bug, der bei mir verhindert, das ich mich überhaupt auf irgendeine Atmosphäre einlassen kann. Man will sich ja in die Lage der Spielfigur reinversetzen können. Aber wenn "der" zu dämlich ist, die Lampe einfach irgendwo drauf zu montieren, dann geht das nicht.



			
				Grubby am 02.09.2004 16:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem zeig mir bitte mal wie du stundenlang in der einen hand mit der Taschenlampe rumleuchtest und in der anderen Hand so dicke fette Shotgun hälst. Die du dann rechtzeitig wenn ein monster kommt mit einer hand abschiessen und nachladen kannst.


Zeig du mir mal bitte, wie du mit 50 Zentner an Waffen durch die Gegend rennst, es aber dann nicht hinbekommst, eine Taschenlampe gleichzeitig zu halten (beim schiessen kann er sie ja meinetwegen auch woanders hinhalten).



			
				Grubby am 02.09.2004 16:43 schrieb:
			
		

> *lol* ich weiß ja nicht was du gespielt hast, aber wenn du von einer leblosen welt redest kann es nicht doom3 gewesen sein. Hast du dich mal umgeguckt?? In fast jedem Raum verrichtet eine andere maschiene ihr werk.Überall arbeitet  und bewegt sich etwas. Hinzu kommen halt noch die angesprochenen Displays,notebooks etc....Doom3 hat die lebhafteste Umgebung die ich je in einem shooter gesehn hab.


Ui, toll. Es bewegt sich also was. Kann ich aber mit dieser Welt interagieren? Kann ich den Computermonitor zerschiessen? Kann ich überhaupt irgendwie was von den sich toll bewegenden Maschinen beeinflussen? Kann ich ne Lampe ausschießen? Bewegung != Lebhaft.



			
				Grubby am 02.09.2004 16:43 schrieb:
			
		

> für dich vielleicht ein megaflop...aber deinem Text nach zu urteilen hast du anscheind nen Taktikshooter von Doom3 erwartet. dann wäre ich auch entäuscht..vielleicht das nächste mal vorher besser informieren.


Ich habe von Doom 3 einen supersimplen Shooter ala Quake (1-3) erwartet. Nicht mehr. Nicht weniger. Was man bekommt, ist optischganz ok. Nur dummerweise reißen kleinere Designbugs bei mir den Spass runter (wie vor allem die Taschenlampen-Aktion). Und wenn einem schon eine Sache nicht passt, findet man schnell weitere Sachen (leblose Spielwelt, eintöniges Leveldesign, eintönige Gegner-KI und -Spawns etc.), die bei anderen Shootern sicherlich auch so vorkommen, aber bei denen wenigstens der eigentlich Protagonist sich weitgehend so verhält, wie man es erwartet (und selbst tun würde).


----------



## NetKilla (2. September 2004)

MPO am 02.09.2004 09:55 schrieb:
			
		

> > Und wenn du es noch nicht bemerkt hast: im Gegensatz zu FarCry kommen die Gegner von allen Seiten, selbst wenn du schon hinter dir alles gesäubert hast. Das ist nicht "intelligent"?
> 
> 
> Was ist intelligent daran, wenn ein Zombie sich aus dem Nirgendwo hinter mir materialisieren kann, ohne das man je erfahren wird, woher das Monster kommt? In meinen Augen ist das schlichtweg schlechtes Gamedesign.



Es geht hier ja um einen Vergleich mit FarCry. Sicherlich ist intelligentes Verhalten von Gegnern noch in keinem Game zu sehen. Aber ich find es von einer fünfer Gruppe Gegner schon intelligenter sich aufzuteilen und das Opfer einzukreisen, als wie bei FarCry alle aus der selben Richtung zu kommen.



> Generell "besticht" Doom 3 durch schlechtes Gamedesign. Ich persönlich habe nie in dieses Spiel eintauchen können, weil Doom 3 schlichtweg meine Intelligenz beleidigt hat. Nein, nicht weil die Monster irgendwo spawnen oder mich immer perfekt sehen. Nein, aus einem anderen Grund:
> 
> Warum schafft es mein topausgebildeter Space Marine nicht, entweder:
> - die Taschenlampe auf die Waffe zu montieren
> ...


Taschenlampe in der einen, Waffe in der anderen? Lol schon mal ein Gewehr mit einer Hand in die Schulter gestützt und abgefeuert?
Warum die nicht auf den Waffen oder den Helm montiert ist: erstens erregt Licht Aufmerksamkeit. Ok hier natürlich kein Argument, da die Gegner natürlich wissen wo man sich als Spieler aufhält. Aber das einzig einleuchtende und auch begründete Argument: die Atmosphäre würde dadurch kaputt gemacht werden. Warum nicht gleich nen Roboter an der Seite mit nem Flutlicht auf dem Rücken? Wäre doch toll, alles schön hell. Aber leider würde es dann nicht mehr Doom 3 sein.
Außerdem wenn man sich die Flashlight auf die 3. Maustaste legt, dann stört es nicht mehr.



> Ok, nun kommen vermutlich ein paar um die Ecke und meinen, das man doch den Lampen-Mod installieren soll. Aber solange das nicht in Form eines offiziellen Patches (=Schuldeingeständnis) geschieht, bleibt das Spiel für mich tot. Ich weigere mich schlichtweg, einen lobotomierten Vollidioten zu spielen und mich gleichzeitig von dem generell schlechten Gamedesign ("Juchu, wieder spawnt ein Monster URPLÖTZLICH vor oder hinter mir").



Was ist daran schlecht designed. Ich finds eher arm, wenn in Spielen die Gegner immer da sind wo man sie auch erwartet. In Spielen sind es immer so viele Gegner, was spricht also dagegen z.B. in FarCry das an einem Ort den man schon "gesäubert" hat wieder neue Soldaten herumschwirren, haben ja Beine und Fahrzeuge.
Außerdem ist bei Doom3 der Sound sehr wichtig. Man kann schon durch das Headset orten wo der Spawn passiert ist.



> FarCry hatte ähnlich ätzende Monster, aber ansonsten bot es Abwechslung und der zu steuernde Protagonist hatte zumindest ein Mindestmaß an Verstand. Zumindest ICH wäre auf einer Alien/Dämonenverseuchten Marsstation nicht so strunzdoof und würde nur mit einer Taschenlampe in der Hand und der Schrotflinte auf dem Rücken (!) rumlaufen, obwohl ständig irgendwelche hässlichen Dinger direkt vor meiner Nase auftauchen.



Die Spielfigur kann keinen Verstand haben. Sie ist ja nur programmiert. Und wie schon erwähnt, ist es aus Gründen der besseren Atmosphäre so gemacht worden. Zum Glück bist DU nicht in dem Spiel, denn ich glaube das würde kein normalsterblicher Mensch überleben   .
Was die Abwechslung angeht: kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. FarCry ist heller  und nicht so düster. Wirkt deswegen lebendiger, aber Doom3 soll ja auch nicht lebendig wirken. Bei FarCry ist es Dschungel bei Doom 3 Marsstation. Abwechslung gibt es bei beiden. Ok ein alter Flugzeugträger ist natürlich spektakulärer als ne Monarail-Bahn, aber was erwartest du auf dem Mars. Da herrscht nun mal das Szenario vor.



> Ach ja, zur "megatollen" Grafik: Warum ist diese Welt total leblos? Vorhin angesprochene tolle Laptops mit Werbe-Bild (was nichts anderes als eine animierte Textur ist, was es schon seit Duke Nukem 3D gibt) lassen sich von mir trotz infernalischem Waffenarsenal nicht zerstören. Auch Cola-Automaten und Glasscheiben zeigen sich von Raketenwerfer und Kettensäge total unbeeindruckt. Die Leichen verschwinden sowieso, in dem ich zweimal auf sie draufklopfe. Gut - die Monster sehen schick aus, aber dafür sind deren Aktionen auch keiner KI zuzuordnen, sondern schlicht gescriptet (ala Half Life). Also auch hier keine Ruhmestat von iD.



Es besteht aber ien Unterschied zwischen den Bildern bei Duke Nukem und bei denen von Doom3. Und zwar: du kannst mit dem Laptop etwas anstellen, das Video läuft verzerrungsfrei weiter auch wenn der Laptop im fallen ein Salto macht. DAS gab es in noch keinem Spiel und DAS macht es so einzigartig. Überwachungskameras gabs auch in vielen spielen, aber IMMER war die Spielfigur für diese Zeit erstarrt. Es sah nur für den Spieler so aus als ob diese Monitore Bestandteile der Umgebung sind. Bei Doom 3 SIND sie es. Viele Glasscheiben sind halt aus kugelsicherem Glas, wer weiss was die Wissenschaft bis dahin für Materialien erforscht hat. Außerdem hätte es wohl zu viel Rechenpower gekostet, wenn man die Automaten und restlichen Gegenstände bearbeiten könnte. Warum ist denn in einem Blatt von einem Strauch bei FarCry kein Loch wenn ich davor stehe und abdrücke? Irgendwo müssen Grenzen gesetzt werden, ansonsten würden die Entwicklungskosten wohl auch zu teuer.
Zum Thema KI: was erwartest du? Eine KI? Lol, also wenn wir soweit wären... Es gibt keine KI es ist IMMER alles irgendwie gescripted bzw. ne Folge von if then else.



> Doom 3 ist ein Megaflop. Würde Doom 3 nicht draufstehen, wäre es auch für iD ein Flop. So verkauft sich das Game primär über den Namen, aber es zeigt sich, das relativ viel Enttäuschung vorhanden ist.



Naja wie gesagt ist Doom3 vom eigentlichen Spiel her Geschmackssache. Glaube aber nicht das es ein Flop wäre, wenn nicht iD drauf stehen würde.
Außerdem haben wohl auch viele einfach zu hohe Erwartungen gehabt. Doom hat nun mal ein Genre maßgeblich mitbegründet, das kann man nicht mit der neusten und besten Engine toppen. Bin mal gespannt wieviel von HL² enttäuscht sein werden   .


----------



## eX2tremiousU (2. September 2004)

So, hab mal etwas Doom 3 gespielt, damit ich es weiter kritisieren kann    *g*.
Ne, aber was mir auffällt ist, dass die Gegner gar nicht nachladen müßen, ein normaler Z-Sec ballert non stop auf mich, wobei sein Clip nur 60 Kugeln fast, aus Spaß an der Freude mal mit God-Mode vor dem Gegner paltziert und gewartet...kein Nachladen. Selbiges beim Chaingunner. Der muss auch nie nachladen...warum?   
Zombie-Munition?! Beamen sich die Kugeln jedes mal frisch aus der Hölle in den Lauf der Waffe? Haben die andere Waffen als ich? Falls ja wo haben die die her? Warum muss ich nachladen?   

Da hier jetzt jeder alles "unlogische" irgendwie entkräften kann bin ich mal gespannt was euch zu dem neuen heiklen Thema einfällt   .

Regards, eX!


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (2. September 2004)

NetKilla am 02.09.2004 18:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei FarCry ist es Dschungel bei Doom 3 Marsstation. Abwechslung gibt es bei beiden. Ok ein alter Flugzeugträger ist natürlich spektakulärer als ne Monarail-Bahn, aber was erwartest du auf dem Mars. Da herrscht nun mal das Szenario vor.


Level, in denen man nicht nur 5m über die Marsoberfläche von einem Gebäude ins nächste huscht
-Mit 'nem Mars-Wüstenbuggy über die Dünen pesen
-dem "Marsgesicht" einen Besuch abstatten
-durch Marskanäle wandern

Level, die nicht alle nach "Maschinenraum" aussehen
-Büroräume, Grossraumküche
-Freizeitraum, Fitnessraum, vielleicht sogar ein Basketball-Feld
-Biosphären mit Gemüse, Bäumen und anderem Grünzeug
-Gebäude mit gläserenen Kuppeln

Um mal ein paar wenige Ideen aufzuzählen.
Doom3 verschenkt viel Potential (Leveldesign, Abwechslung) und spielt die ganze Zeit nur in einem dunklen Keller.
Wenn die dunklen und Angst einflössenden Level wenigstens mal von helleren und anders aussehenden Leveln abgwechselt worden wären, sodass man sich vor dem nächsten dunklen Abschnitt schon fürchtet, ehe man ihn betreten hat, dann hätte Doom3 mich nicht schon nach dem dritten finsteren Level angeödet.


----------



## organizator (2. September 2004)

doom3 - pro:
doom3 eroeffnet durch die shadder, eine noch nie da gewesene eigendynamik der optik. die atmosphaere ist sehr gut (obwohl sie sehr linear ist).
die charakter animationen sind auch die besten die je bei einen egoshooter gesehen habe. der detailgrad der objekte ist ebenfalls das beste.
die technische umsetzung ist perfekt. vielfallt der gegner.

contra:
die langweilige und lineare story. die taschenlampe
  (bin mir sicher dass das wenige licht das dem spieler zuverfuegung stellt, auch permanent auf der waffe angebracht, nicht an der atmosphere ruetteln wuerde). die anzahl der dynamischen objekte (glasscheiben, coke dose und automaten, die panzerglass monitere etc) ist sehr entaeuschend. 
wenn man auf ein "statisches" objekt schiesst entsteht ein schwarzer fleck an der einschussstelle, der nach einigen sekunden verschwindet, unabhaengig vom material.
 
multiplayer. der schwierigkeitsgrad (brauchte ca. 3 tage auf fortgeschritten)

farcry - pro:
das datum an dem es erschienen ist (und kaum werbung). eine menge innovationen (sniper reflection, gruppen ki etc). die dynamik der objekte. die landschaft und enorme sichtweite  und das verhalten der shadder bei sichtweite. das wasser. die dichte der dschungels. die charakter animationen sind auch sehr gut (aber nicht so wie bei doom 3) . eine glaubwuerdige physik (nicht bei fahrzeugen). fahrzeuge.

contra:
nicht ganz so sauber umgesetzt wie doom3. diverse buggs beim schiessen. kein quicksave
  (der shooter ist ohnehin einer der schwersten. brauchte ca. 4 monate auf fortgeschritten). die letzten 3 abschnitte   .

fazit: fuer mich hat farcry die nase etwas mehr vorne. die engine ist zwar technisch nicht ganz so gut wie die von doom 3, aber dafuer gibts es ein halbes jahr laenger als doom3 (und das, ohne grossen aufsehen).
sonebenbei finde ich schon das man diese games durchaus mit einander vergleichen kann. 

stay tuned.

ps.: die groesste frechheit ist hl2 und vorallem die politik von valve.
ps2.: natuerlich schreibe ich nicht von der xbox version von doom 3, insofern die schon draussen sein sollte.


----------



## NetKilla (2. September 2004)

MiffiMoppelchen am 02.09.2004 19:13 schrieb:
			
		

> NetKilla am 02.09.2004 18:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All diese Vorschläge würden eins zunichte machen: die Atmosphäre. Denn dadurch würde Leben in die Station kommen, was ja gerade nicht der Fall sein soll. Auch ein Trip über die Marsoberfläche wäre zu hell um mit dem Konzept des Spiels im Einklang zu stehen, gleiches gilt für die Kuppel welche zuviel Licht hineinwerfen würde (gibt aber ein paar Lobbys mit großen Fenstern). Also wie "Maschinenräume" sehen nicht alle Räume aus. Die Laboratorien z.B. oder die verschiedenen Lobbys.... aber halt alles in den gleichen Farbtönen (sonst Atmosphäre futsch). Deine Vorschläge gehen sehr in Richtung Half Life und da kommt ja bald ein zweiter Teil   . Bei HL 1 war die Atmospäre bei weitem nicht so gut wie bei Doom 3. Man kann Doom 3 eigentlich nicht vergleichen, weil es einfach zu verschieden von anderen Titeln ist. Es setzt die Schwerpunkte woanders, und dort setzt es auf jeden Fall neue Maßstäbe.


----------



## Test-Driver (2. September 2004)

MiffiMoppelchen am 02.09.2004 13:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Mag sein, aber nach einiger Zeit beginnen diese Feuerballwerfer gerne in Mengen in Pentagrammen auf dem Boden zu materialisieren. Sieht zwar hübsch aus, aber Gegner-(Re-)Spawn an allen Ecken und Enden ist nunmal ziemlich schwach...



Na doll, jetzt hast du mir die überraschung genommen ...   
 



> Jo, man muss sich nur hinter die nächste Ecke retten und sich ducken, dann latschen die Marines in vollem Galopp um besagte Ecke und man kann sie ohne einen Treffer zu kassieren zurück in die Hölle jagen.



Das stimmt, das nutz ich auch immer aus. Aber um den dummen vergleich zu Bemühen, bei Far Cry ist es auch nicht anders, wenn man lang genug wartet, springen die Heinis da einem auch früher oder später vor die Flinte. Nur reagieren die in FarCry in dieser Situation viel schneller mit dem feuern. Auf jeden Fall ist in Doom schon KI vorhanden, aber eben nur auf Zombieniveau



> Woher weisst du, dass die alle begeistert sind? Vielleicht sind's einfach nur "Käufer".
> Ich kenne jedenfalls mehr Leute (persönlich!), die D3 recht schwach finden, als Leute, die D3 mehr als "okay" finden.



Also wenn man die hohen Verkaufszahlen nimmt, die dazu noch recht stabil sind, kann man davon ausgehen dass das Spiel nicht so viele entäüscht hat. Das würde sich bestimmt rumsprechen.
Und in der Presse findet man zum teil Jubelarien, ok man kann jetzt sagen die wurden alle von id gekauft bzw. aus sympathie für id wurden die Wertungen übertrieben, aber das ist Spekulatius. So was würd ich nie in den Mund nehmen   

Jetzt fang ich schon an das spiel zu verteidigen, dabei find ichs selbst nicht so berauschend.


----------



## Leddernilpferd (2. September 2004)

far cry : (bis jetzt) der action shooter-hit des jahres

doom³ : die grösste entäuschung des jahres

nur für mich gesprochen


----------



## Leddernilpferd (2. September 2004)

MiffiMoppelchen am 02.09.2004 19:13 schrieb:
			
		

> NetKilla am 02.09.2004 18:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





dito

id hat einfach scheisse programmiert und das wollen die meisten nicht warhaben. ich bin keiner der ersten stunde und nicht seit dem ersten doom dabei. ja, ich liebe shooter auf pc oder konsole, aber ich weiss und wage zu behaupten, dass doom³ spielerisch und auch technisch absolut "für die schwarze" ist. 
so wenig inovation und so wenig spielerische abwechslung 
in einem spiel das 4 jahre entwicklung und milionen dollar verschlungen hat
bedeuten für mich schlicht und ergreifend dass id ihren job schlecht gemacht haben.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (3. September 2004)

NetKilla am 02.09.2004 20:29 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 02.09.2004 19:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Willst du keine Pause von der Langeweile und Eintönigkeit?



> Denn dadurch würde Leben in die Station kommen, was ja gerade nicht der Fall sein soll.


Wer sagt denn, dass da was lebt? Nur in bisschen Abwechslung bei den Locations hätte Doom3 sehr gut getan.



> Auch ein Trip über die Marsoberfläche wäre zu hell um mit dem Konzept des Spiels im Einklang zu stehen, gleiches gilt für die Kuppel welche zuviel Licht hineinwerfen würde (gibt aber ein paar Lobbys mit großen Fenstern).


Finde ich nicht. Pausenlos nur dunkle Level? Langweilig (siehe oben). 
Abwechslung!



> Also wie "Maschinenräume" sehen nicht alle Räume aus. Die Laboratorien z.B. oder die verschiedenen Lobbys.... aber halt alles in den gleichen Farbtönen (sonst Atmosphäre futsch).


Eintönigkeit trägt die Atmosphäre? Merkwürdiges Konzept...



> Bei HL 1 war die Atmospäre bei weitem nicht so gut wie bei Doom 3.


Stimmt, ich mag HL1 auch nicht sonderlich, aber wenigsten kriecht man nicht das ganze Spiel über im Keller des gebäudes herum.



> Es setzt die Schwerpunkte woanders, und dort setzt es auf jeden Fall neue Maßstäbe.


Vom Standpunkt der Gruselei (Atmosphäre!) betrachtet wird Doom3 von Undying schon in die Tasche gesteckt. 
Grafisch ist Doom3 zwar ganz nett, aber Grafik interessiert mich nicht.
Was bleibt da noch übrig, wo Doom3 Maßstäbe setzen kann?


----------



## MPO (3. September 2004)

MiffiMoppelchen am 03.09.2004 02:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Was bleibt da noch übrig, wo Doom3 Maßstäbe setzen kann?


Gnihi: Dümmster Protagonist in einem Shooter? 

Nein, ernsthaft: Die Doom 3 Monster sehen hervorragend aus. Das muss man neidlos anerkennen. Ansonsten fällt mir auch nicht viel ein. Es gab schon wesentlich atmosphärischere Spiele (sogar einige), das Shootergenre wird von Doom 3 eigentlich nirgends auch nur ansatzweise revolutioniert.

Und die Engine scheint mir auch nicht der Hit zu sein. Für das, das man stets nur maximal 20m Sichtweite hat, praktisch keine Lichteffekte existieren (Waffen "beleuchten" die Umgebung nicht beim Schießen), die Räume und Entities allesamt unzerstörbar sind, frisst es ziemlich viel Performance. Und mal abgesehen von den Monstern schaut der Rest jetzt auch nicht unbedingt umwerfend aus.

Würde mich sehr überraschen, wenn wir eine "Flut" von Spielen mit Doom 3 Engine sehen würden. Dazu scheint mir diese objektiv zu schlecht zu sein (vermutlich auch zu teuer, 4 Jahre Entwicklungszeit müssen sich ja lohnen).

Achja, mal kurz zu dem "Millionen Käufer sind zufrieden" Argument:
Es sind in der Tat nur Käufer. Der Name zieht, die Neugier zieht. Es ist kein Spiel ala FarCry, das total unbekannt war und dann überraschte. Jeder wartete auf Doom 3 und hat es vermutlich auch blind gekauft.
Das das Spiel nicht soo beliebt oder interessant ist, sieht man auch hier im Forum. "Wahre Topspiele" fluten immer das Forum mit entsprechenden Postings (Max Payne, Splinter Cell etc.). Bei Doom 3 ist diese "Flut" ziemlich verhalten.


----------



## opppo (3. September 2004)

das mit der engine sehe ich ähnlich wie MPO
bin sehr, sehr gespannt auf rtcw2, aber wie es sich jetzt präsentiert seh ich wenig potential für mods oder andere spiele, würde höchstens bei silent hill, resident evil, aitd war taugen... aber die machen bestimmt eher ihr ding 
und auch das vielleicht dunkle vampire setzt ja auf die "kunterbunte" hl technologie 

schattenspiel und monsteraussehen ist prima, würde aber besser in spielen wie eben (sh, re, aitd) zur geltung kommen, da dort mehr zeit fürs betrachten ist
obwohl wenn ichs recht bedenke, das beste "monster" ist für mich immer noch das skleer skelett beim sam (wenn das einen das erste mal in großaufnahme blöd ansieht....)

so hoffe ich mal das diesmal ein id spiel große wirkung auf andere hersteller hat, denn ich mag es allein die welt zu retten statt immer nur kindermädchen für meine sidekicks zu sein (dieser teamtrend gefällt mir gar nicht   )
da diesmal die eninge nicht so das wahre ist (für doom3 toll, aber für andere spiele vielleicht weniger)
die verkaufszahlen sehen ja gut aus...

doom3: gutes spiel, hoffe auf mehr in derer richtung, vielleicht ein addon?
far cry: gutes spiel, hoffe auf spiele die ähnlich so ihre engine trimmen (mag outdoor kein tunnellauf ala mohaa)
addon, fortsetzung ist mir egal, da der namen ubi gehört und nicht den entwicklern


frage am rande, alte previews von doom3 (man hatte ja jahre zeit sich einzustimmen 
es wurden monster die sich langsam in nem langen gang auf einen zubewegen geschrieben (und auf videos gezeigt) wo man sich gruseln konnte
es soll viel arbeit darin gesteckt wurden sein, daß man in den wänden keine "sollbruchstellen" ala hl finden kann und somit die überraschung da ist, der schock sitzt
doom3 ist ein prima spiel wo man monster in guter alter manier abarbeiten kann, aber das spiel was in den previews vorgestellt wurde... kommt das noch?


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (3. September 2004)

MPO am 03.09.2004 08:30 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 03.09.2004 02:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



> Nein, ernsthaft: Die Doom 3 Monster sehen hervorragend aus. Das muss man neidlos anerkennen.


Gut, da mag was Wahres dran sein, aber ich kann mich für 'gute Grafik' (bzw stellenweise gute Grafik bei Doom 3  ) nicht begeistern.


----------



## Stargazer (3. September 2004)

organizator am 02.09.2004 19:38 schrieb:
			
		

> der shooter ist ohnehin einer der schwersten. brauchte ca. 4 monate auf fortgeschritten). die letzten 3 abschnitte   .
> 
> 
> 
> > Ich spiel es gerade auf realistisch  -das ist hart !


----------



## opppo (3. September 2004)

MiffiMoppelchen am 03.09.2004 11:34 schrieb:
			
		

> MPO am 03.09.2004 08:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



avp (teil 1) sah bei weitem nichtso toll aus ABER
ich hab mich mehr gegruselt, wenn ich ins dunkel geschaut hab, den facehugger (heißen die so) nur gehört nicht gesehen hab...
und erschrocken hab ich mich auch mehr, wenn so ein facehugger mir ins gesicht gesprungen kam... (und grafisch da das model nicht sp prall aus)

also kann ich für mich auch sagen, das grafik alleine mich auch nicht glücklich machen kann, besonders bei der grusel/schock vorgabe die doom3 erfüllen wollte


----------



## Nali_WarCow (3. September 2004)

MiffiMoppelchen am 02.09.2004 19:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Level, in denen man nicht nur 5m über die Marsoberfläche von einem Gebäude ins nächste huscht
> -Mit 'nem Mars-Wüstenbuggy über die Dünen pesen
> -dem "Marsgesicht" einen Besuch abstatten
> -durch Marskanäle wandern
> ...


Glaube gar nicht, daß die Atmosphäre so sehr gestört würde durch andere, vielleicht stellenweise hellere Settings. Das Problem bei D3 ist IMO ID hat es nicht kapiert, daß Gruselstimmung nicht durch die Anzahl der Gegner, sondern durch den Levelaufbau / Plazierung der Gegner hervorgehoben wird. Beispielsweise würden sich irgendwelche, vielleicht stark verdreckten Glasdächer, etc. dazu eignen, daß man Gegner außerhalb der Kuppel hört oder sieht. Diese versuchen durchzubrechen, etc. Hier einfach mal Stellen zu haben, wo der Gegner nicht gleich da ist, sondern man auf den Angriff warten muß.

Und was ich auch noch nicht so ganz verstanden habe, aber es wurde geschrieben man müßte allein sein und alle anderen Leute auf der Station abgemurkst. Wieso? Warum kann man nicht mal kurzzeitig Verstärkung bekommen? Oder man muß eine Position halten während einer der Marines am Rechner, etc. arbeiten muß. Oder aber man trifft auf einige Überlebende und die werden nach und nach in Dämonen verwandelt. Es gäbe so viele Möglichkeiten Abwechselung und Spannung in Spiel zu bringen, doch ID hat es leider einfach nicht geschafft. Wieso man als einziger den ersten Angriff überlebt haben soll ist auch mehr als sonderbar.


----------



## xdave78 (3. September 2004)

Peter_Gun am 01.09.2004 22:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab FarCry bisher noch net gespielt, weil ich die Screenshots irgendwie als nicht so toll empfand, die Grafik bzw. das Setting des Spiels gefallen mir einfach nicht.
> 
> Aber Doom3 ist der beste Shooter, den ich jemals gespielt hab. Atemberaubende Grafik, gepaart mit toller Physikengine und ner coolen Story. Wenn ich alleine an die Geschichte denke, wo man den PDA von nem leitenden Angestellten findet, der sich über einen Mitarbeiter beschwert, welcher laufend krank feiert. Ne Weile später findet man den PDA von besagtem Angestellten, in dem wieder E-Mails enthalten sind, wo er sich mit irgendwelchen lustigen Krankheiten versucht von der Arbeit zu drücken.
> Außerdem: Doom3 spielt auf dem Mars. Hallo, was habt ihr erwartet? Dass man die ganze Zeit in nem Raumanzug auf nem total öden Planeten rumspaziert? Sicher nicht. Es war von vornherein klar, wie Doom3 werden wird. Für mich ist also nicht nachvollziehbar, warum sich bestimmte Personen jetz gerade darüber aufregen. Und wer sagt, die Story ist grottenschlecht bzw. kaum vorhanden, hat entweder keinerlei Englischkenntnisse oder ist einfach zu faul die PDAs zu lesen und kann die Dialoge nicht verstehen (ach wenn sie nur sehr selten vorkommen). Auch die Sache mit den Audiologs find ich total gelungen, es war ja wohl klar, dass da niemand mehr auf der Raumstation am Leben sein wird, nachdem so ein verrückter Wissenschaftler das Tor zur Hölle geöffnet hat.
> ...



Na Du bist ja erstn Hoschi...  

Ich bin der Meinung über Dinge von denen man keine Ahnung Hat (zB Spiele die man nie gespielt hat)
sollte man die Fresse halten.....


----------



## eX2tremiousU (3. September 2004)

Peter_Gun am 01.09.2004 22:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab FarCry bisher noch net gespielt, weil ich die Screenshots irgendwie als nicht so toll empfand, die Grafik bzw. das Setting des Spiels gefallen mir einfach nicht.
> 
> Aber Doom3 ist der beste Shooter, den ich jemals gespielt hab. Atemberaubende Grafik, gepaart mit toller Physikengine und ner coolen Story. Wenn ich alleine an die Geschichte denke, wo man den PDA von nem leitenden Angestellten findet, der sich über einen Mitarbeiter beschwert, welcher laufend krank feiert. Ne Weile später findet man den PDA von besagtem Angestellten, in dem wieder E-Mails enthalten sind, wo er sich mit irgendwelchen lustigen Krankheiten versucht von der Arbeit zu drücken.
> Außerdem: Doom3 spielt auf dem Mars. Hallo, was habt ihr erwartet? Dass man die ganze Zeit in nem Raumanzug auf nem total öden Planeten rumspaziert? Sicher nicht. Es war von vornherein klar, wie Doom3 werden wird. Für mich ist also nicht nachvollziehbar, warum sich bestimmte Personen jetz gerade darüber aufregen. Und wer sagt, die Story ist grottenschlecht bzw. kaum vorhanden, hat entweder keinerlei Englischkenntnisse oder ist einfach zu faul die PDAs zu lesen und kann die Dialoge nicht verstehen (ach wenn sie nur sehr selten vorkommen). Auch die Sache mit den Audiologs find ich total gelungen, es war ja wohl klar, dass da niemand mehr auf der Raumstation am Leben sein wird, nachdem so ein verrückter Wissenschaftler das Tor zur Hölle geöffnet hat.
> ...



LOL?! Flamst mich an das ich Doom 3 scheiße finde (was nicht stimmt) und das ich Far Cry als Referenz sehe...und jetzt kommst du an und erzählst das du das Game nicht mal gespielt hast, und dein "fundiertes" FC-Fachwissen auf BILDERN basiert?! Aber Hallo, hier zitiere ich einfach mal Dieter Nuhr: Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die Fresse halten.

Regards,eX!


----------



## xdave78 (3. September 2004)

SYSTEM am 01.09.2004 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




Tja innovationstechnisch nur grafisch NEU.
Aber Shooter bleibt halt Shooter - nich mein Genre.
Ist wie mit Klamotten oder Autos - irgendwann ham sie alle!

Ich hätts geil gefunden, wenn vor nem Jahr "Metroid Prime" vom GC auf PC exportiert worden wäre - dann hätten D3+FC alt ausgesehen.

Hab mal bei der GC03 oder so Ingame gesehen - DAS sah nach was aus - hat story und geile Grafik+Effekte.

Aber naja - spiele eh lieber RTS+RPG - is nich so hohl "Lauf los - befreie/verteidige/finde - ballere alles ab was sich irgendwie bewegt und fang die nächste SPANNENDE MISSION (mit dem gleichen Ziel an).

Fand ich nur ein Jahr lang geil - ich glaub 1993/1994 als es D1/D2 und Shadowcaster gab - das war noch cool oder Stuntcar - oder Sam&Max oder Siedler (1) oder Monkey Island .

ALLES WAS HEUTE "NEU" ERSCHEINT IST ABKLATSCH VON GEILEN SPIELEN - Schade!

Wird ma wieder Zeit fürn Kracher!


----------



## djben2000 (3. September 2004)

opppo am 03.09.2004 11:31 schrieb:
			
		

> das mit der engine sehe ich ähnlich wie MPO
> bin sehr, sehr gespannt auf rtcw2, aber wie es sich jetzt präsentiert seh ich wenig potential für mods oder andere spiele, würde höchstens bei silent hill, resident evil, aitd war taugen... aber die machen bestimmt eher ihr ding
> und auch das vielleicht dunkle vampire setzt ja auf die "kunterbunte" hl technologie



Naja, ihr tut ja so, als könnte man mit der Engine nur dunkle Spiele im Stil von Doom machen, ist doch Blödsinn. Das hat nix mit der Engine zu tun, sondern damit, was man draus macht.
Ich find es ist bis jetzt die beste Engine auf dem Markt, gerade was das Lighting und Bumpmapping betrifft. Far Cry hat zwar auch ne sehr gute Engine.. für Spiele mit ähnlichen Landschaften gibts wohl nichts besseres, aber in den Innenlevels hat die Doom3 Engine die Nase etwas vorn und für Aussenlevel hat sie sicher auch noch Potenzial, wenn man sich mal so die Marslandschaft betrachtet in dem Monorail Level.
Ich bin sicher, dass wieder ähnlich viele Spiele mit der Doom3 Engine rauskommen werden, wie schon mit der Quake3 Engine.
Doom3 an sich find ich auch nicht so toll, aber ich freu mich auf jeden fall schon auf weitere Spiele mit der Engine.


----------



## eVeL01 (3. September 2004)

Guts Nächtle mitteinand.

Also irgendwie kann ich einen Großteil der hier abgegebenen Kommentare nicht wirklich verstehen. Vielleicht liegt das auch daran, das ich schon seit anbegin der Shooter-Ära mit dabei bin, aber finde Doom3 ganz klar, für mich, das bessere Spiel.

Ich geb ja auch zu, dass D³ im vergleich zu FarCry ziemlich dünnes Gameplay bietet. Aber wenn wie mal ehrlich sind: Hat hier irgend jemand etwas anderes erwartet??? Was D³ für mich zum besseren Shooter macht, ist ganz klar die Atmosphäre. zwar nicht "wirklich" neu, aber doch mal wieder was anderes als zum X-ten mal durch irgendso einen Dschungel zu rennen (was mir in letzter Zeit ein wenig überhand nimmt).

Wo sind die guten Alten Zeiten geblieben. Ich habe einfach keine Lust ellenlang im Gebüsch zu sitzen (was ich auch in der freien Natur erleben kann) und daruaf zu warten bis sich Gegener X zu Gegner Y umdreht, nur um mich vielleicht anschleichen zu können. Taktik und Realismus in allen Ehren, aber ich spiele Spiele um mal abzuschalten.  

Für mich ganz klar: D³ ist nicht einen mm an meinen Erwartungen vorbei geschossen. Man könnte zwar an der KI noch ein wenig feilen, aber im Prinzip bekommt man genau das geboten was angekündigt war: Gruseln pur und Schockmomente gepaart mit genialer Grafik.

Abschließend sei noch an alle gesagt, das Game zu leicht finden: Vielleicht mal über "I can win" Spielen dann könnt Ihr ja mal versuchen das Spiel "einfach mal eben durchzuspielen".

FarCry   =   buuuuh    

Doom3  =  Quad Damage


----------



## opppo (3. September 2004)

djben2000 am 03.09.2004 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> opppo am 03.09.2004 11:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie geschrieben, warte ich auf rtcw2 und dort wird es sich zeigen ob die engine noch viel mehr kann
bei jeder engine muß ein kompromis gemacht werden, es muß festgelegt werden was wichtig ist und was nicht
was zieht die meiste leistung bei doom3? wo liegt das hauptaugenmerk der engine? wo sind die stärken der engine? und da es wie gesagt nicht alles kann (oder die hardware nicht existent ist) wo mußte man bei der doom3 engine eingeständnisse machen?
für doom3- dem spiel war licht und schatten äußerst wichtig, dort ist die engine richtig gut darauf wurde sie optimiert, warum sollte JETZT einer die engine nehmen und ein spiel machen das dieses nicht so im vordergrund hat?

q3 war auf kleinere bereiche ausgelegt, um spiele mit größeren areal damit zu machen hat es erstmal ne weile gebraucht bis "man" also der spieler die hardware hatte
q3 konnte ich auf vollen details mit ner guten karte und 450Mhrz spielen, als rtcw kam hat das doch ziemlich geruckelt, na egal, da war schon 1,5GHrz standart

ich sag nicht, daß es keine spiele mit doom3 engine geben wird, aber jetzt ist gute hardware erstmal damit beschäftigt das darzustellen wozu die engine designed worden ist....
bis rtcw2 kommt wird schon noch ne weile vergehen... andere hardware wird dann standart sein... 
mal sehen vielleicht ist quake 4 mit doom3 engine das große outdoor ereignis 
aber auch das spiel kommt nicht in bälde oder?


----------



## MBHmasta (3. September 2004)

*TEIL 1/2*



			
				eVeL01 am 03.09.2004 16:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Guts Nächtle mitteinand.
> 
> Also irgendwie kann ich einen Großteil der hier abgegebenen Kommentare nicht wirklich verstehen. Vielleicht liegt das auch daran, das ich schon seit anbegin der Shooter-Ära mit dabei bin, aber finde Doom3 ganz klar, für mich, das bessere Spiel.
> 
> ...





			
				opppo schrieb:
			
		

> bei jeder engine muß ein kompromis gemacht werden, es muß festgelegt werden was wichtig ist und was nicht
> was zieht die meiste leistung bei doom3? wo liegt das hauptaugenmerk der engine? wo sind die stärken der engine? und da es wie gesagt nicht alles kann (oder die hardware nicht existent ist) wo mußte man bei der doom3 engine eingeständnisse machen?
> für doom3- dem spiel war licht und schatten äußerst wichtig, dort ist die engine richtig gut darauf wurde sie optimiert, warum sollte JETZT einer die engine nehmen und ein spiel machen das dieses nicht so im vordergrund hat?
> 
> ...



Endlich mal 2 mit einer sinnvollen Aussage, mit der ich mich auch (fast) Identifizieren kann. *respekt*

Wenn wir alle die Technik hätten, die die Grafikeentwickler hätten, dann würde sich niemand mehr mit Hardware auskennen. Die Grafikentwickler haben zwar die teuerste und beste Grafik, aber es liegt einzig und allein an den Spieleentwicklern, dass sich diese engines auch im Spiel umsetzen lassen, dass sie, bei heutiger Gamer-Technik (und nicht jeder besitzt ein High-End-Gerät) spielbar gemacht werden. Daran schuld sind die Treiber jeder Grafikkarte. Eine Entwicklerkarte ist demnach in Spielen nicht so gut, wie eine Endverbraucherkarte und kann aber auch nicht ansatzweise das zeigen, was die engines von FarCry und Doom³ zu bieten haben. 

Jedenfalls ist sicher, dass Doom³ in aktueller zeigbarer engine sehr viel Detailreicher ist (um es mal als "Spieler" auszudrücken, es sieht von der Grafik her "geiler" aus!) Wer etwas anderes behauptet, kann es durch fehlende/mangelhafte Hardware nicht nachvollziehen!



> Blizzard brachte mit Starcraft das erste Spiel mit drei wirklich komplett unterschiedlichen Rassen heraus.



Aussage ist falsch. Es gab vorher schon (Strategie-)Spiele mit sogar mehr als 3 Rassen.



> Far Cry: Große wunderschöne Außenlevel UND düstere beklemmende Innenlevel, halbwegs schlaue Gegner, gut animiert.
> Doom3: Ausschließlich zu dunkle Innenlevel, anfangs Superatmosphäre, danach zu vorhersehbar, gescriptete immergleiche dumme Gegner, schön animiert. Von der tollen Grafik sieht man kaum was, wegen Dunkelheit!
> Fazit: Atmosphäre bei Doom Anfangs besser, dann zunehmend öde, Far Cry das langfristig und graphisch schönere Spiel.





> Also muss mal ehrlich sagen ich finde Farcry 10 mal besser als doom3.
> Doom3 ist grafisch ja net schlecht aber 4 jahre entwicklung LOL. Farycry ist westenlich heller und zu spielen als Doom3. Doom3 ist eifach zu dunkel um die grafikpracht zu geniessen ich jedenfalls hoffen nur das sich mit einem patch sich es ändert wird. Ansonsten frisch gekauft 1 mal angespielt und landet wieder in der Tonne.



Wenn du so eine Aussage gibst, musst du doch wissen, dass es verschiedene Unterarten von 3D-Shootern gibt! Du sagst es doch schon selbst: Doom³ = dunkel (soll heißen, dass es ein Horror-Schocker- oder Psycho-Spiel ist) und wunderschön (soll heißen, dass es eher ein Spiel ist, was ich niemandem zutraue, der keine starken Nerven hat - trifft eher auf Sci-Fi-, Liebes-, Gesellschafts-, Spaß- und andere Spiele zu).

.-Zusatzeintrag zu dem Subjekt Nr.2-.

Niemand wird ein Spiel durch einen Patch ganz und gar verfälschen.



> persönliche meinung: mein favorit ist Doom3. ich bin mit der Doom/Quake serie aufgewachsen, habe diese games geliebt wie kein anderes. id software's games sind kult, wovon viele andere games (incl Farcry) nur träumen können.
> 
> wenn ein game praktisch automatisch schon kult ist, dann kannst du das Level-design und die story noch so versauen, die leute werden es trotzdem kaufen...
> in 10 jahren werden noch viele leute den namen Doom/Quake/id software kennen, was farcry betrifft bezweifle ich das.



Ich bin zwar auch mit Doom aufgewachsen, hab jedoch lieber Wolfenstein gespielt, was nicht unbedingt heißen mag, dass ich Wolfenstein jetzt besser finden muss, als jedes andere Spiel. Ich weiß auf jeden Fall was du meinst, aber wenn man so denkt, dann kann man keine neutrale Aussage treffen, weil man von einem Spiel zu sehr voreingenommen ist. Bei Spielen sollte man auf jeden Fall so denken - Qualität nicht gleich Quantität. Was die Zukunft betrifft, glaube ich kaum, dass jemand Doom³ oder FarCry erwähnt, da höchstens die Generation davon spricht, die jetzt grad mal anfangen PC-Spiele zu spielen.



> *rolleyes* wer hätte das gedacht. ein spiel bei dem fast ausschliesslich mit schatten gearbeitet wird ist dunkler als eines, das auf karibikinseln spielt
> es geht bei doom um schockmomente und der mensch hat nurmal mehr angst vor dem was er nicht sieht als vor ausgeleuchteten räumen
> 
> de ganze thread ist total unsinnig. da könnte man ebensogut behauptet das counter-strike besser als doom 3 ist, weil man da auch mal terroristen spielen kann.



So ist es.



> Der eigentlich Hammer ist: stößt man den Laptop um, läuft das Video im umkippen weiter. Alleine diese Kleinigkeit, die eigentlich nur Spielerei ist zeigt was in der Engine steckt.



Das Hauptaugenmerk der Doom³-engine ist es, dass es bisher keine so spannende Atmosphäre in einem Horror-Schocker-3D-Shooter gab. Dies setzt sich an den plötzlichen Ereignissen fest, die im Spiel passieren, kombiniert mit der schönen Grafik.



> Ich bin ein Gamer der ersten Stunde und habe die Vorgänger bis zum abwinken gespielt. Jenen pubertierenden Kiddies welche diese Games nur vom hörensagen kennen und mit PS2 oder X-BOX aufgewachsen sind und darum immer gleich als erstes rummotzen... werdet erst mal erwachsen.
> 
> Intelligneter? Also die Soldaten in Doom 3 suchen auch hinter Gegenständen Schutz wie in Far Cry. Das die Zombies "dumm" sind ist ja gewollt. Alle anderen Gegner in Doom 3 sind halt auf "aggressive" gepolt. Der Typ mit den Peitschenhänden z.B. muss nah ran um zu treffen und rennt deswegen auf einen zu (was ja meistens sehr effizient ist). Und die dicken Viecher mit den Raketen z.B. sind einfach zu träge um ne Chance zu haben. Und wenn du es noch nicht bemerkt hast: im Gegensatz zu FarCry kommen die Gegner von allen Seiten, selbst wenn du schon hinter dir alles gesäubert hast. Das ist nicht "intelligent"? Und zum Thema FarCry: da haben sich die Soldaten hinter nem Baum versteckt und die Hälfte war noch zu sehen. Gezielt, angeschossen, nix rührt sich. Der Typen bleiben trotzdem stehen und reagieren nicht auf deine Aktionen. Dann noch ne Salve und schon wars das. Oder auch schön: 5 Gegner rennen im Gänsemarsch auf freier Fläche auf dich zu. Einmal zielen, abdrücken, alle weg. Seeehr "intelligentes" Verhalten. Außerdem gibt es kein Game in dem sich Gegner wirklich "intelligent" Verhalten. Defensives Verhalten der Gegner mag zwar dazu führen, dass sie etwas länger überleben. Im Gegenzug jedoch ziehen sie dem Spieler auch weniger ab. Das beste was ein Gegner in FarCry machen konnte war sich hinter irgendwas zu verstecken. Dadurch gibt er keine Schüsse mehr ab und ist ein gefundenes Fressen für den Spieler. Würden die Gegner sich in FarCry so verhalten wie in Doom 3 (Zombies mal ausgenommen   ), dann hätte man als Spieler keine Chance.



Fakt ist: PS2- oder XBOX-Spieler genießen auf jeden Fall nicht die grafische Schönheit, die wir PC-Spieler genießen.

Zur Intelligenz: Ich hab noch nie ein Spiel gesehen, bei der ein Computer Intelligenz besaß, bis auf SCHACH! Trotzdem ist FarCry für mich eher ein Spiel, was man mit anderen Kriegsspielen vergleichen kann (von der Intelligenz und sogar fast von der Grafik her). Doom³ kann ich sicherlich auch mit anderen Spielen vergleichen, aber nicht von der Intelligenz her. Dass Zombies nicht viel machen können, ist für mich eher ein Zeichen, dass es hier an Realität an (fast) nichts fehlt. Okay, man kann jetzt sagen "HEY, WARUM GEHT DER LAPTOP NICHT KAPUTT!!", aber dann sollte man sich auch fragen "HEY, WARUM GEHT DER BAUM NICHT KAPUTT?!". Wie immer finden hier die Spieler den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht!

~~~~~~> Teil 2/2


----------



## MBHmasta (3. September 2004)

*Teil 2/2




			Was ist intelligent daran, wenn ein Zombie sich aus dem Nirgendwo hinter mir materialisieren kann, ohne das man je erfahren wird, woher das Monster kommt? Wo ist denn bitte 1 (in Wort: EIN) guter Grund, warum mein Space Marine nicht Lampe und Waffe gleichzeitig haben kann? Es gibt keinen. In meinen Augen ist das schlichtweg schlechtes Gamedesign.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Man ist doch, wenn man sich in die Lage des Helden hineinversetzt nicht in der Lage logische Zusammenhänge zu erkennen. Außerdem... Hast du im Spiel Klebeband gefunden, geschweige denn eine Möglichkeit gefunden, diesen an deine Waffe zu hängen? Würdest du jetzt 10 Taschenlampen suchen, um sie an jede einzelne Waffe zu hängen? Wenn du schon SO REALISTISCH denkst, dann versetz dich mal in die Lage des Helden.




			Behindert mich all das im Spiel? Stört es mich, das die Buggys reichlich Sprit haben oder das Schlauchboot stabiler als "in echt" ist? Nein. 
Stört es mich, das ich meine Gegner nicht sehen oder alternativ nicht töten kann? Ja. Verstehst du eventuell, was ich meine?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Sehr naive Aussage...




			Um mal ein paar wenige Ideen aufzuzählen.
Doom3 verschenkt viel Potential (Leveldesign, Abwechslung) und spielt die ganze Zeit nur in einem dunklen Keller.
Wenn die dunklen und Angst einflössenden Level wenigstens mal von helleren und anders aussehenden Leveln abgwechselt worden wären, sodass man sich vor dem nächsten dunklen Abschnitt schon fürchtet, ehe man ihn betreten hat, dann hätte Doom3 mich nicht schon nach dem dritten finsteren Level angeödet.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Mit nem Mars-Wüstenbuggy über die Dünen pesen? Dem "Marsgesicht" welches frei erfunden ist, einen Besuch abstatten? Durch Marskanäle wandern? HALLO?! versetzt dich mal in die Lage des Spieles und der in Doom³ aktuellen Technik UND den möglichen Mitteln...




			Vom Standpunkt der Gruselei (Atmosphäre!) betrachtet wird Doom3 von Undying schon in die Tasche gesteckt. 
Grafisch ist Doom3 zwar ganz nett, aber Grafik interessiert mich nicht.
Was bleibt da noch übrig, wo Doom3 Maßstäbe setzen kann?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Jeder setzt die Maßstäbe anders... Vielleicht ist die Frage hier nicht, wo Doom³ Maßstäbe setzen kann, sondern wo DU noch Maßstäbe setzen SOLLTEST.




			Es gäbe so viele Möglichkeiten Abwechselung und Spannung in Spiel zu bringen, doch ID hat es leider einfach nicht geschafft. Wieso man als einziger den ersten Angriff überlebt haben soll ist auch mehr als sonderbar.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Wieso arbeitest du dann nicht bei ID?! Grundsätzlich gilt, dass man es NIEMALS allen Spielern rechtmachen kann.




			Aber naja - spiele eh lieber RTS+RPG - is nich so hohl "Lauf los - befreie/verteidige/finde - ballere alles ab was sich irgendwie bewegt und fang die nächste SPANNENDE MISSION (mit dem gleichen Ziel an).
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


DAS nenn ich intelligente Aussage, aber jeder hat nun mal andere IDEALE.

Fakt ist: Man kann beide Spiele vom Genre her nicht vergleichen, da es in jeder Spielgruppe Untergruppen gibt (Kriegsspiel, Horrorspiel etc.). Ob die Grafik nun besser oder schlechter aussieht, oder das Spiel mehr oder weniger Spaß macht, ist ANSICHTSSACHE!*


----------



## MPO (3. September 2004)

MBHmasta am 03.09.2004 19:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Man ist doch, wenn man sich in die Lage des Helden hineinversetzt nicht in der Lage logische Zusammenhänge zu erkennen. Außerdem... Hast du im Spiel Klebeband gefunden, geschweige denn eine Möglichkeit gefunden, diesen an deine Waffe zu hängen? Würdest du jetzt 10 Taschenlampen suchen, um sie an jede einzelne Waffe zu hängen? Wenn du schon SO REALISTISCH denkst, dann versetz dich mal in die Lage des Helden.


Würde ich 10 Lampen mit tierisch viel Munition rumschleppen können? Mein "Held" kann das, ist aber nicht in der Lage, mit etwas Tape, Schnürsenkel, Kabelbinder etc. eine Taschenlampe auf einer Waffe oder seinem Helm zu befestigen. Du verstehst _offensichtlich_ nicht, was ich sage. Also nochmal, in einem Satz: Warum schafft es meine Spielfigur nicht, eine Taschenlampe auf eine für sie viel vorteilhaftere Art einzusetzen, als sie es in Doom 3 tut? Wie x-mal gesagt: Dazu benötigte Utensilien findet man überall.
Also auch dir nochmal: Nenn mir einen guten Grund aus Sicht der Spielfigur. Und bedenke dabei, das er keine Probleme hat, 50 Zentner an Ausrüstung mit sich rumzuschleppen. 



			
				MBHmasta am 03.09.2004 19:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr naive Aussage...
> Wieso arbeitest du dann nicht bei ID?! Grundsätzlich gilt, dass man es NIEMALS allen Spielern rechtmachen kann.


Auf so einem Level braucht man mit dir nicht weiter zu kommunzieren. Es wirkt hier sehr so, das du ein äusserst verblendeter Doom3-Fanboy bist und deswegen nicht vernünftig argumentieren oder diskutieren kannst oder willst.



*Fakt ist:*
1.) Meine Spielfigur ist dumm. Ich als der Spieler habe damit ziemlich nervige Einbußen, für die es keine Begründung innerhalb des Spiels gibt. Genauso Fakt ist es, das eine waffen- oder schultermontierte Lampe die Atmosphäre nicht zerstören würde. Da man nicht dauernd nervig hin- und herschalten müsste, könnte man sich so viel mehr auf das Spiel einlassen.

2.) Horrorshooter hin oder her: Andere Spiele machen das besser. Wenn man dauernd einem Pseudo-Horror ausgesetzt wird, ist das ermüdend. Wer sich mit Gamedesign ein wenig auskennt, der weiss, das es gewisse "Motivationskurven" dabei geben muss. Das beherzigt auch jeder gute Horrorfilm, auch viele Spiele, die in diesem Genre angesiedelt sind, machen dies wesentlich besser als Doom 3. (Parade-)Beispiele dafür wurden mehr als ausreichend genannt.

3.) Die Engine ist für das Bohei um Doom 3 keine Offenbarung. Reine Indoorlevels ohne Sichtweite, sowie eine Welt, die unzerstörbar ist (jeder bewegliche Gegenstand ebenfalls - ey, warum besteht meine Rüstung nicht aus Laptops?) - das gabs schon xmal. Die Monster sehen zugegebenermaßen nett aus, wenn man sie denn mal sieht. In Sachen Lichteffekte ist Doom 3 sogar extrem schwach: Die Waffen beleuchten die Umgebung nicht, auch Monster produzieren kein Licht. Es gibt somit nur eine bewegliche Lichtquelle - und zwar die Taschenlampe. Technisch ganz schwach.

Ich bleibe dabei: Würde nicht Doom 3 drauf stehen, wäre es ein 80% Shooter. Die Mängel im Gamedesign sind zu eklatant. Man kann auch simple Shooter in sich schlüssig designen und den Spieler nicht mit Logikfehlern verärgern.


----------



## MBHmasta (3. September 2004)

MPO am 03.09.2004 19:49 schrieb:
			
		

> MBHmasta am 03.09.2004 19:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pass auf: Dadurch, dass ich kein "verblendeter" Spieler bin und dazu auch noch Realist bin, sehe ich die Spiele wie sie sind. Ich mach mir von ALLEM eine Meinung, anstatt andere Meinungen zu übernehmen.

Desweiteren möchte ich darauf aufmerksam machen, dass du, meiner Meinung nach, anscheinend noch nicht sehr alt/erfahren bist in deiner Sprachweise/-wahl. 

Die Monster und Waffen beleuchten die Umgebung? Hört sich, meiner Meinung nach, eher so an, als würdest auf einem fremden Planeten hausen, auf dem jeder denkliche Gegenstand flourisziert.

Wenn der Held eine Schulterleuchte hätte, würde dies nichts an der Atmosphäre ändern, bis auf, dass sie nicht mehr so dunkel wäre, ändern. Das stimmt schon.

Was war denn z.B. an den anderen Horror-Schocker-Spielen besser, als bei Doom³ ?

Du hast mich im Punkto Realismus nicht verstanden... Kann ich denn (um auf andere Spiele zurückzugreifen) mehr als ein- bis zwei kleine Pistolen mit mir herumschleppen und dann noch vernünftig eine Zweihandwaffe mit mir herumschleppen, geschweige denn vernünftig benutzen? Anscheinend ist das bei JEDEM Spiel so... deswegen ist es ja ein SPIEL ! Ich hoffe du verstehst mich jetzt...


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (3. September 2004)

MBHmasta am 03.09.2004 19:19 schrieb:
			
		

> > Um mal ein paar wenige Ideen aufzuzählen.
> > Doom3 verschenkt viel Potential (Leveldesign, Abwechslung) und spielt die ganze Zeit nur in einem dunklen Keller.
> > Wenn die dunklen und Angst einflössenden Level wenigstens mal von helleren und anders aussehenden Leveln abgwechselt worden wären, sodass man sich vor dem nächsten dunklen Abschnitt schon fürchtet, ehe man ihn betreten hat, dann hätte Doom3 mich nicht schon nach dem dritten finsteren Level angeödet.
> 
> ...


Das mit dem in die Lage des Spieles versetzen verstehe ich nicht.
Und das mit der Technik und den Möglichkeiten ist mir als Spieler vollkommen wurscht. Ich will ein Spiel spielen und mich nicht mit den Möglichkeiten der Grafikengine auseinandersetzen. Das interessiert mich nicht.

Wüstenbuggy und "Marsgesicht" (das es keine echtes Gesicht ist, weiss ich auch, daher auch die Anführungszeichen), Marskanäle und andere mögliche Locations sind Beispiele, wie man Abwechslung ins sich wiederholende Leveldesign hätte bringen können. Klar, es gibt sichtlich Leute, denen es Spass macht, immer wieder Level zu spielen, die wie das vorherige aussehen. Ich gehöre nunmal nicht dazu. Ich hätte mir gewünscht, wenn es ZUSÄTZLICH, NICHT ANSTATT, zu den dunklen Levelen AUCH mal ANDERE Level mit anderem Design oder gänzlich unterschiedlichem Missionsaufbau ("Suche den Ausgang") gegeben hätte.



> > Vom Standpunkt der Gruselei (Atmosphäre!) betrachtet wird Doom3 von Undying schon in die Tasche gesteckt.
> > Grafisch ist Doom3 zwar ganz nett, aber Grafik interessiert mich nicht.
> > Was bleibt da noch übrig, wo Doom3 Maßstäbe setzen kann?
> 
> ...


Gibt's das auch in verständlich? 
Hier geht's um einen Vergleich von Doom3 mit Farcry. Ich habe die Gruselatmosphäre aber lieber mit der von Undying verglichen, da Undying die Atmosphäre meiner meinung nach sehr viel besser transportiert. Bessere Sounds, besseres Missionsdesign (unter anderem mit dunklen Passagen, aber nicht ausschliesslich) und reichlich Schockeffekte.

Doom3 hat da meiner Meinung nach nur wegen der aktuelleren Grafik einen kleinen Bonus, wenn einem die Grafik wichtig ist. Mir ist Grafik aber nicht wichtig.
Mag sein, dass Doom3 bei Schattenspielereien einen neuen Maßstab setzt, aber was bringt mir das als Spieler? Das sieht man sich 5 mal an und nach 30min interessiert man sich nur noch für Story, Mission und Schwierigkeitsgrad. 
Wenn man natürlich täglich 3DMark spielt und sich nur für die oberflächlichen Dinge eines Spiels interessiert, dann kann man natürlich auch nicht den Unterschied wissen zwischen einer guten Grafikengine und dem, was man damit anstellen kann bzw sollte.



> > Es gäbe so viele Möglichkeiten Abwechselung und Spannung in Spiel zu bringen, doch ID hat es leider einfach nicht geschafft. Wieso man als einziger den ersten Angriff überlebt haben soll ist auch mehr als sonderbar.
> 
> 
> Wieso arbeitest du dann nicht bei ID?! Grundsätzlich gilt, dass man es NIEMALS allen Spielern rechtmachen kann.


Hast du beim Schreiben auch mit dem Fuss grantig auf den Boden gestampft? "Mach's doch besser! *schmoll*"


----------



## MPO (3. September 2004)

MBHmasta am 03.09.2004 20:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Pass auf: Dadurch, dass ich kein "verblendeter" Spieler bin und dazu auch noch Realist bin...


Freut mich. Klang vorhin etwas anders...



			
				MBHmasta am 03.09.2004 20:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Desweiteren möchte ich darauf aufmerksam machen, dass du, meiner Meinung nach, anscheinend noch nicht sehr alt/erfahren bist in deiner Sprachweise/-wahl.


ROTFL. Naja, ich lass das jetzt einfach mal so kalt im Raum stehen 



			
				MBHmasta am 03.09.2004 20:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Monster und Waffen beleuchten die Umgebung? Hört sich, meiner Meinung nach, eher so an, als würdest auf einem fremden Planeten hausen, auf dem jeder denkliche Gegenstand flourisziert.


Ok, Lesen + Verstehen ist recht komplex. Mit "Waffen oder Monster beleuchten die Umgebung" meine ich, das meine Waffen beim Feuern (Mündungsfeuer = Licht!) den Raum an sich nicht erhellen. Es ist wie ein 08/15 Bitmap, das halt nicht wirklich leuchtet, sondern nur so ausschaut. Bei all deiner gigantischen Shootererfahrung solltest du eigentlich wissen, was ich meine. Und Monster feuern ja auch mit Schusswaffen, aber auch bei denen seh ich nur deren Mündungsfeuer, aber deren Mündungsfeuer erhellt auch nicht die Umgebung. Mündungsfeuer ist somit keine Lichtquelle. 



			
				MBHmasta am 03.09.2004 20:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Was war denn z.B. an den anderen Horror-Schocker-Spielen besser, als bei Doom³ ?


Mehr Atmosphäre. Es fing einfach schon damit an, das es glaubwürdiger ist, wenn meine Spielfigur zumindest alles dafür unternimmt, das es gute Kampfbedingungen hat. Gute Sicht gehört halt dazu. 
Ansonsten: AvP2 beispielsweise setzt den Horror und Schock geschickter ein. Es taucht nicht alle naselang ein Monster "urplötzlich" vor mir auf, und zwar so urplötzlich, das ich nach ner halben Stunde davon angeödet bin und eh weiss, das hinter der nächsten Ecke schon wieder einer hockt. Bei AvP2 ist auch der Bewegungsmelder eine geniale Sache, mit der man ohne Monsterkontakt absolut Adrenalin durch die Bahnen pushen kann. Hätte man in Doom 3 einfach durch geschickt "platzierte" Geräusche machen können. Hier mal ein dumpfes, regelmässiges Pochen vor oder hinter einem. Dort mal ein Lichtreflex etc. Es muss ja nicht dauernd irgendein Monster rumlaufen, denn dann verliert es an Schock-Effekt ("Gähn, wieder ein Imp").
Generell hat iD wenig subtil gearbeitet, wenn sie einen Horrorshooter kreeiren wollten. 
Ok, es ist Doom, also muss es auch nicht subtil sein. Aber dann will ich zumindest eine realistische "Ausstattung" für meinen Marine haben. Und nach wie vor: Sicht ist das A und O. Und so gigantisch viel Licht hätte ich auch mit der Taschenlampe nicht, aber zumindest hätte ich ein Stück weit Realismus. (Es geht mir nicht um Realismus, aber wenn mein Marine ne Taschenlampe hat und diese immer wegpackt, wenn er schießen will, dann ist das nicht realistisch, sondern einfach nur blöd).



			
				MBHmasta am 03.09.2004 20:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast mich im Punkto Realismus nicht verstanden... Kann ich denn (um auf andere Spiele zurückzugreifen) mehr als ein- bis zwei kleine Pistolen mit mir herumschleppen und dann noch vernünftig eine Zweihandwaffe mit mir herumschleppen, geschweige denn vernünftig benutzen? Anscheinend ist das bei JEDEM Spiel so... deswegen ist es ja ein SPIEL ! Ich hoffe du verstehst mich jetzt...


Öh, keine Ahnung, was du mir sagen willst. Mir ging es nie darum, ob es realistisch ist, das der Doom3-Marine 10 Waffen tragen kann. Mir ging es nur nicht in den Kopf, warum er dann nicht auch überall ne Taschenlampe draufpappen kann oder eine an seinem Helm montiert. Auf Realismus pfeife ich, solange sich mein Space Marine gute Kampfbedingungen organisiert.


----------



## Test-Driver (3. September 2004)

MPO am 03.09.2004 22:00 schrieb:
			
		

> MBHmasta am 03.09.2004 20:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich seh jetzt nicht was das über die Qualität des Spiels aussagt, aber

 bei den eigenen Waffen sieht man sogar deutlich Mündungsfeuer dass die Umgebung erhellt. Vielleicht mal die Gamma Settings etwas runterstellen,
ich wette ihr Angsthasen spielt alle nur mit maximaler helligkeit   

Bei den gegnern hab ich nicht drauf geachtet, aber es wird bestimmt auch bei denen so sein.

Ich finde das aber dass das ein entscheidender Kritikpunkt bei Doom 3 ist, wenn das Mündungsfeuer  einen Größßeren bereich erhellen würde, würde es die taschenlampe beim feuern immerhin geringfügig ersetzen, und man bräuchte nicht mehr ins ungewisse zu ballern. Da hat id wirklich eine gute gelegenheit verpasst das spiel fairer zu gestalten.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (3. September 2004)

MPO am 03.09.2004 22:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, Lesen + Verstehen ist recht komplex. Mit "Waffen oder Monster beleuchten die Umgebung" meine ich, das meine Waffen beim Feuern (Mündungsfeuer = Licht!) den Raum an sich nicht erhellen. Es ist wie ein 08/15 Bitmap, das halt nicht wirklich leuchtet, sondern nur so ausschaut. Bei all deiner gigantischen Shootererfahrung solltest du eigentlich wissen, was ich meine. Und Monster feuern ja auch mit Schusswaffen, aber auch bei denen seh ich nur deren Mündungsfeuer, aber deren Mündungsfeuer erhellt auch nicht die Umgebung. Mündungsfeuer ist somit keine Lichtquelle.



Bild von Umgebung erhellenden Plasmaschüssen: http://82.149.227.21/attachment.php?s=&postid=113634

How-to-Thread: http://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=161616


----------



## Nali_WarCow (3. September 2004)

MiffiMoppelchen am 03.09.2004 22:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Bild von Umgebung erhellenden Plasmaschüssen: http://82.149.227.21/attachment.php?s=&postid=113634
> 
> How-to-Thread: http://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=161616



Schön, daß es zumindest nachträglich geht. Aber auf der andern Seite auch schade, daß ID solche Sachen eben nicht selbst eingebaut hat ins Spiel.
Wieso muß so oft in vielen Spielen die COM öfters Feinschliff an ein Spiel anlegen?


----------



## MBHmasta (3. September 2004)

MPO am 03.09.2004 22:00 schrieb:
			
		

> MBHmasta am 03.09.2004 20:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Schön, dass du dich jetzt ausgesprochen hast. Dass du mein Anliegen nicht verstanden hast, liegt vielleicht daran, dass du es, meiner Meinung nach, entweder nicht verstehen willst oder kannst.

Also wäre es genauso "genial", wenn man am Anfang des Spiels ein Motorrad findet mit dem man dann schneller durch die Gänge düsen kann, Riesenscheinwerfer (damit man alles sehen kann) und Raketen (damit ja jeder Gegner so schnell wie möglich zu Fall gebracht wird) besitzt und man zum Schluss des Spiels ganz zufällig einen Teleporterknopf an dem Fahrzeug findet, welches einen sicher zur Erde bringt und der Held ist glücklich und zufrieden und lebt bis an sein Lebensende... *kaputtlach*

Wünsch dir trotzdem noch frohes Schaffen.*


----------



## Edeko (4. September 2004)

Beide schlecht...

Also was man bei Doom3 immer als erstes hört ist wie super doch die Atmosphäre ist.

Hallo, ich habs endlich durchgezockt und muss sagen, dass ich froh war das es endlich vorbei war. Das 15 stündige unmotivierte rumgerenne in dunklen Räumen ging mir am Ende gewaltig auf die Nerven, egal wie hübsch die Räume doch aussahen. Und nachdem der 100. Imp sich materialisiert hat gruselt das auch keinem mehr. Man dreht sich einfach nur beim Geräusch um und ballert hinter sich.

Aus Doom3 hätte ein so geniales Spiel werden können. Die Graphik, die erste Stunde (Wow) und das Höllen Level, aber bitte her Cormack etwas mehr Einfallsreichtum (oder bei A.vs.P. 2 klauen  ). *Doom spielt sich so als ob es eigentlich 3 Stunden lang sein sollte aber dann künstlich gestreckt wurde.*

Versteht mich nicht falsch Doom3 ist schon irgendwie gut, und wäre Genial wenn man als Spieler heutzutage nicht so verwöhnt wäre und so etwas wie Abwechslung und mitreißende Story erwartet. Die Zeiten von den alten Id Titeln ohne all dies sind einfach vorbei. 

Hier krankt auch Far Cry. Also sind meiner Meinung nach beide Spiele zwar hübsch aber schlecht. Ich will Spiele, keine 15 Stündigen Grafikdemos. Mal ehrlich hat einer von euch eins der Spiele so spannend gefunden das man gar nicht mehr aufhören konnte?

Fazit
Ich will gute Grafik, Atmospäre und Story. Aber das sind 3 Wünsche auf einmal, das geht nun wirklich nicht. Naja hoffe ich halt auf Half life 2, Stalker und FEAR


----------



## Edeko (4. September 2004)

ups


----------



## opppo (4. September 2004)

> MBHmasta
> Was war denn z.B. an den anderen Horror-Schocker-Spielen besser, als bei Doom³ ?



ein schock ist mit einer schnellen/plötzlichen veränderung der tatsachen/gegebenheiten verbunden
man wird von etwas permanenten (wie die ständige monsterpräsenz in doom3) nicht geschockt
monster die ständig vor meinen augen sind erzeugen kein horror, wenn sie gut gemacht sind vielleicht ekel aber kein horror, man stumpft da einfach zu schnell ab

daher gibt es ja sonst (spiele, filme, bücher) IMMER eine spannungskurve (betrachstet du die ersten minuten von doom3 als solche?)
durch die krabbeltiere in hl wurde ich öfter geschockt als bei doom3
doom3 ist ein nett anzusehendes geschicklichkeitspielt (mein ich nicht abwertend)
es fehlen wie es schon andere geschrieben haben die stillen momente in denen sich spannung aufbaut
solche momente gab es in AvP, in undying, bei resident evil (oh ja dort gabs schockmomente)
und auch bei filmen macht ein freddy, jason oder sonst wer ne "pause"
ein weißer hai film in dem man die ganze zeit den fisch essen/jagen... ist das horror? sind das schockmomente?

doom3 ist ein gutes spiel an sich, aber wenn ich unter dem aspekt Horror-Schocker-Spiel betrachten soll, find ich es mittelprächtig bis schlecht, daher gab ich dem spiel ne chance und setz keine horror maßstäbe an


----------



## MPO (4. September 2004)

MiffiMoppelchen am 03.09.2004 22:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Bild von Umgebung erhellenden Plasmaschüssen: http://82.149.227.21/attachment.php?s=&postid=113634
> 
> How-to-Thread: http://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=161616


Toll. Wieder nur ein Mod. Mit Bordmitteln also nicht. Wie die Taschenlampe. Mein Gott, ist ID schlampig...


----------



## MPO (4. September 2004)

MBHmasta am 03.09.2004 23:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Schön, dass du dich jetzt ausgesprochen hast. Dass du mein Anliegen nicht verstanden hast, liegt vielleicht daran, dass du es, meiner Meinung nach, entweder nicht verstehen willst oder kannst.


Sehe ich irgendwie sehr anders herum...



			
				MBHmasta am 03.09.2004 23:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wäre es genauso "genial", wenn man am Anfang des Spiels ein Motorrad findet mit dem man dann schneller durch die Gänge düsen kann...


Du kapierst wirklich nicht, was ich meine.

Ok, noch ein letztes Mal:
Ich möchte nur, das mein Marine aus den _vorhandenen_ Mitteln sich möglichst gute Kampfbedingungen schafft. Er hat eine Taschenlampe. Er hat eine oder mehrere Waffen. Etwas Tape, Tesa, Schnur, Kabel sollte sich problemlos finden lassen. Also würde ein Marine mit etwas (einem kleinem bisserl, minimalem) Improvisationstalent die Taschenlampe so befestigen, das er damit Leuchten und Schießen kann. Nich? 

Hallo? Jetzt vielleicht mal verstanden?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. September 2004)

MBHmasta am 03.09.2004 23:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Schön, dass du dich jetzt ausgesprochen hast. Dass du mein Anliegen nicht verstanden hast, liegt vielleicht daran, dass du es, meiner Meinung nach, entweder nicht verstehen willst oder kannst.
> 
> Also wäre es genauso "genial", wenn man am Anfang des Spiels ein Motorrad findet mit dem man dann schneller durch die Gänge düsen kann, Riesenscheinwerfer (damit man alles sehen kann) und Raketen (damit ja jeder Gegner so schnell wie möglich zu Fall gebracht wird) besitzt und man zum Schluss des Spiels ganz zufällig einen Teleporterknopf an dem Fahrzeug findet, welches einen sicher zur Erde bringt und der Held ist glücklich und zufrieden und lebt bis an sein Lebensende... *kaputtlach*
> 
> Wünsch dir trotzdem noch frohes Schaffen.



Du zumindest zeigst, daß du MPOs Text nicht gelesen bzw. verstanden hast. Es geht nicht darum, was alles im Spiel hätte sein können, wie dein Motorrad, sondern wieso es der Marine beispielsweise nicht schafft in irgendeiner Art und Weise die Situation zu entschärfen, so daß man nicht laufend nur am Wechseln zwischen Lampe und Waffe ist. Es ist reine Willkür, da es keinen einigermaßen logischen Grund im Spiel gibt, wieso sich dafür keine Lösung finden lassen würde. Es wurde weder gefordert, daß die Gegner per Auto-Aim erfaßt werden oder sonst welche Eingriffe ins Spielprinzip. Nur wieso es im Jahr 2145 unmöglich ist zumindest ne kleine Funzel auf der Waffe zu haben leuchtet nicht ein.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. September 2004)

MBHmasta am 03.09.2004 20:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Was war denn z.B. an den anderen Horror-Schocker-Spielen besser, als bei Doom³ ?



Spiel doch einfach mal ein Game wie z.B. Alien vs. Predator, Undying oder z.B. die Mission "Die Wiege" von Thief 3.
Da siehst du beispielweise sehr gut, wie man eine Horroratmosphäre erzeugt. Die Gegner kommen nicht in jedem Raum immer wieder ähnlich. Nein es passiert stellenweise erst mal nix. Man hört nur was. Der Spiel hat das Gefühl allein zu sein, ganz hilflos. Dann hört man z.B. einige Geräusche. Man sucht, findet nix. Dann wieder etwas, dieses mal in einer anderen Richtung. Man hört vielleicht Schreie, Schüsse oder erhascht kurz einen Gegner. Und dann wenn man gar nicht damit rechnet, dann kommt vielleicht ein starker oder mehrere schwächere Gegner urplötzlich aus einer Wand, etc.. Bei AvP wird es noch verstärkt durch ein Radar. Da "piept" es, wenn Gegner im Umkreis von 15 Metern sind. Nur sieht man diese anfangs gar nicht. Man hört es nur immer wieder piepen, etc.
Oder aber in der "Wiege" bei Thief 3. Da passiert in einem abgebrannten Irrenhaus anfangs in den ersten 15 Minuten nix. Man hört nur allerlei Geräusche, Stimmen, etc. und die Atmosphäre ist so was von beeindruckend und beängstigend, da ist man dem Kammerflimmern nah, wenn dann doch der erste Gegner kommt. Am Besten du spielst einfach mal eine entsprechende Demo der Games (oder besser die Vollversionen) und vergleichst dann nur mal die Gruselstimmung.


----------



## Atropa (4. September 2004)

MiffiMoppelchen am 03.09.2004 22:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Bild von Umgebung erhellenden Plasmaschüssen: http://82.149.227.21/attachment.php?s=&postid=113634
> 
> How-to-Thread: http://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=161616


Die Lichteffekte schauen schon nett aus, allerdings sind jetzt gewisse Texturen extrem grobkörnig. Bug ?  :-o


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (4. September 2004)

MPO am 04.09.2004 09:34 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 03.09.2004 22:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tjo, besser so, als gar nüscht (falls es einen interessiert  ).


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (4. September 2004)

Atropa am 04.09.2004 11:53 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 03.09.2004 22:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keine Ahung, ich konnte es nicht ausprobieren, da ich kein Doom 3 mehr habe. 
Frei, endlich FREI!


----------



## Hchristiank (4. September 2004)

@Nali_WarCrow

Ich versteh nicht wieso du dieses Spiel so unnötig runter ziehst,
wie man in deiner Review zu Doom3 lesen kann. Sicher kann ich dir in
einem Punkt Recht geben: wenn man den Spielablauf genau beobachtet
stellt man fest, dass Scockmomente einer genauen Struktur unterliegen und auch in dem Punkt, dass die KI ein Lacher ist. Aber muss man denn unbedingt so penibel sein und sich somit das unglaubliche Spielgefühl verderben? Wenn man von diesen 2 negativen Punkten einmal absieht
kann man ohne Bedenken behaupten, dass Doom3 *DER* Shooter des Jahres ist (meiner Meinung kommt auch AvP nicht an dieses Spielgefühl heran). Sicher wirkt der Horror nicht, wenn noch andere Leute im Raum sind
und es ein schöner sonniger Tag draussen ist, aber wer spielt an solchen Tagen(überhaupt tagsüber) Doom3? Denn an strahlenden Sommertagen
kann auch mich kein Doom erschrecken, aber Nachts, mit voller Lautstärke und in völliger Einsamkeit ist es voll der Hammer. Ein ganz wichtiger Aspekt ist auch die Müdigkeit, schließlich ballert man nur noch mechanisch und lustlos die Monster nieder, wenn man übermüdet ist.
Auf die Frage Doom3 oder FarCry kann ich nur antworten: Beide haben eine sch**ß Story und es sind trotzdem beides Spitzengames .


----------



## opppo (4. September 2004)

zieht es ein spiel runter blos weil er sagt, was dieses spiel halt wirklich nicht ist????

es hat wenig schockmomente weil die action so groß ist

genausowenig zieht es doch ein adventure herunter wenn man sagt, da ist ja wenig action einlagen drin 

der witz ist blos, daß doom3 als horrorschocker verkauft wird 
es heißt doch immer doom ist doom  war denn doom1 und 2 horror schocker oder eher fun????


----------



## Hchristiank (4. September 2004)

Es stimmt: Doom ist Doom.
Das bedeutet: ballern ohne groß drüber nachzudenken.
Wenn du aber mal sein review zu Doom3 gelesen hast, wirst du feststellen, dass er es akribischer und überlegter gespielt hat als jeder Redakteur es auf diesen Planeten getan hat und dies wahrscheinlich noch mit falschen Voraussetzungen.
Denn wer AvP vor D3 setzt kann da eigentlich nur was falsch gemacht haben(sicherlich sind die Massenschlachten nicht immer gerade so furchteinflößend, aber die Schockmomente sind auf jeden Fall zahlreicher als das Gemetzel). Was natürlich nicht heißen soll, dass AvP schlecht wäre,
aber dies ist auch nur meine bescheidene Meinung.


----------



## Stryfe (4. September 2004)

Hchristiank am 04.09.2004 13:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man von diesen 2 negativen Punkten einmal absieht
> kann man ohne Bedenken behaupten, dass Doom3 *DER* Shooter des Jahres ist



Nein. _Du_ kannst ohne Bedenken behaupten, dass Doom 3 _dein_ Lieblingsshooter des Jahres ist - und selbst das ist bei einem Spiel das im August rauskam schon ziemlich gewagt.

Fuer alle anderen gibt es zum Beispiel auch noch Far Cry. Soll ja auch nicht schlecht sein.

njStryfe


----------



## opppo (4. September 2004)

Hchristiank am 04.09.2004 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Es stimmt: Doom ist Doom.
> Das bedeutet: ballern ohne groß drüber nachzudenken.
> Wenn du aber mal sein review zu Doom3 gelesen hast, wirst du feststellen, dass er es akribischer und überlegter gespielt hat als jeder Redakteur es auf diesen Planeten getan hat und dies wahrscheinlich noch mit falschen Voraussetzungen.
> Denn wer AvP vor D3 setzt kann da eigentlich nur was falsch gemacht haben(sicherlich sind die Massenschlachten nicht immer gerade so furchteinflößend, aber die Schockmomente sind auf jeden Fall zahlreicher als das Gemetzel). Was natürlich nicht heißen soll, dass AvP schlecht wäre,
> aber dies ist auch nur meine bescheidene Meinung.



meinst du den yiya test?
er gibt gut seine erwartungen an das spiel und wie sie erfüllt werden dar
er ist ein tester und kann nur aus seiner sicht testen, und er bezieht die schlagworte die im vorfeld des spieles kamen mit ein

ich weiß wie die doom3 vorgänger waren,  und ich kann mich noch sehr gut an viele previews und ersteindrücke von doom3 über die jahre erinnern

geh ich von den vorgängern aus, ist doom3  die normale weiterführung
geh ich aber von previews aus und davon wie es beworben ist "horror schocker" wie es einer hier nannte, dann bin ich aber über das resultat doom3 sehr erstaunt

merkst du selbst den wiederspruch bei:
horror schocker und " ballern ohne groß drüber nachzudenken" ???


----------



## Hchristiank (4. September 2004)

Wenn ich von "ballern ohne drüber nachzudenken" spreche,
meine ich, dass man sich nicht die Atmosphäre kaputtmachen sollte, indem
man zu sehr auf Einzelheiten achtet und sich über die Technik das Hirn zermatert (denn davon hab ich als Programmierer genug). Wenn du Doom3 nicht als Horror-Shooter bezeichnen möchtest, als was denn dann?
Sicherlich nicht als Funshooter wie Serios Sam.

@Stryfe
Hast recht, ich hab wohl ein wenig übertrieben, aber man kann D3 nicht seine Qualitäten und Vorzüge abstreiten (wie gesagt: D3 *und* FC sind Spitzengames, aber momentan ist D3 mein Liebling, da bessere Atmosphäre und ganz anderes Spielgefühl).


----------



## opppo (4. September 2004)

Hchristiank am 04.09.2004 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Denn wer AvP vor D3 setzt kann da eigentlich nur was falsch gemacht haben



der fehler kommt aber nicht von nali..., da haben die werbeleute und die magazine dran schuld

das lustige ist ja ICH mag solche spiele wie doom, ballern bis der lauf (oder der rechner  glüht
ABER die crux ist, solche spiele werden normal mit ner 70 bewertet  oder sagen wir abgestraft (*serious sam *  , painkiller ...)
(nur damit du ein vergleich hast, serious sam ist in meinen augen ein absolutes topspiel, das gameplay ist eine meisterleistung, welche gegner in welcher anzahl und reihenfolge auf einen zukommen ist große kunst in meinen augen)
ja doom3 ist auch so ein spiel, aber dieses spiel sollte ne weit höhere wertung als 70 bekommen, also wurde dem spiel sachen angedichtet um die wertung zu rechtfertigen
und als horrorspiel versagt leider doom3

ich sag nicht, daß domm3 kein gutes spiel ist, ich sag nicht das es keinen spaß macht
ich sag nur, daß es kein horrorspiel ist sondern reines ballern (oder zumindest das ballern in viel größerem umfang als der horror vertreten ist)
es ist einfach ein argumentationsfehler wenns heißt: dort sind zombies und monster also ist es horror
bei planescape (nem rollenspiel) laufen laufen alle als untote rum, aber das macht es lange noch nicht zum horror
anders herum gibt es horrorstücke wo die handelten personen normale, ehm naja normal nicht, sind ja ausgetickt, aber auf jeden fall menschen sind

in einem test wird ein spiel beschrieben und es liegt in der sicht des schreibers, ob er ein spiel danach wertet wie es ist oder wie es sein soll (wenn man der verpackung glaubt)
ein wc3 als rollenspiel mit etwas strategie verdient nicht so eine wertung wie als strategiespiel mit rollspieleinfluß 
daher find ich den test und die aussagen von nali über das "horrorspiel doom3" vollkommen in ordnung
ebenso versagt natürlich far cry wenn man wie in den magazintests die ki über den grünen klee lobt und es schon fast als taktik shooter bezeichnet 
far cry ist ein "normaler" sehr guter shooter

hey und im bereich horror nimmt avp trotz seines alters noch jedem anderen spiel die butter vom brot


----------



## eX2tremiousU (4. September 2004)

opppo am 04.09.2004 15:36 schrieb:
			
		

> hey und im bereich horror nimmt avp trotz seines alters noch jedem anderen spiel die butter vom brot



AvP 1&2 sind einfach genial, trotz mittlerweile wirklich schlechter Grafik topen die beiden Games im Bereich Horror eigentlich (fast) alles was auf dem Markt ist.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Hchristiank (4. September 2004)

Nun, AvP muss ich eines zugestehen: es ist auch heute noch  eines der besten Games. Jedoch hat es mich in Sachen "Schockmomente" nie so vom Hocker gerissen wie D3. Wenn du Horror so definieren möchtest, dass es so viele Splatterszenen wie nur möglich gibt, dann küre ich Painkiller oder BushidoBlade(1!!!) zum besten Horror aller Zeiten.
Ich definiere es so: Doom3 schockt mehr als andere Games(dies ist natürlich nur meine die Meinung, aber ich kenn noch sehr viele andere, denen es ebenso geht).


----------



## opppo (4. September 2004)

Hchristiank am 04.09.2004 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun, AvP muss ich eines zugestehen: es ist auch heute noch  eines der besten Games. Jedoch hat es mich in Sachen "Schockmomente" nie so vom Hocker gerissen wie D3. Wenn du Horror so definieren möchtest, dass es so viele Splatterszenen wie nur möglich gibt, dann küre ich Painkiller oder BushidoBlade(1!!!) zum besten Horror aller Zeiten.
> Ich definiere es so: Doom3 schockt mehr als andere Games(dies ist natürlich nur meine die Meinung, aber ich kenn noch sehr viele andere, denen es ebenso geht).



ne painkiller ist für mich gar kein horror, hast da was falsch verstanden
horror ist für mich, einer ist im haus und freddy schleicht draußen rum
ist freddy erst im haus und "beschäftigt" ist der horror schon weg, man weiß, sieht was passiert

horror ist für mich bei avp den gegner nicht sehen, nur hören, (bewegungsmelder, oder das krabbeln der facehugger) man sucht die dinger panisch, das ist horror, und das wird mir bei doom3 nicht so oft geboten

eine besonders schöne szene, vorletzte mission bei avp marine
man startet und kommt in ne halle wo ne rüstung und ne smartgun liegt
ist ein hartes level, viel aliens, dann ein pred, dann am schluß noch die "königsgarde"
dann probier ich das ne stufe höher, fehlt die rüstung am anfang
und in der dritten stufe liegt auch keine smartgun sondern nur ne normale knarre da DAS was horror für mich


----------



## MPO (4. September 2004)

opppo am 04.09.2004 16:43 schrieb:
			
		

> horror ist für mich bei avp den gegner nicht sehen, nur hören, (bewegungsmelder, oder das krabbeln der facehugger) man sucht die dinger panisch, das ist horror, und das wird mir bei doom3 nicht so oft geboten


Anfangs ist es ja ganz passabel. Die dauernden Schreie der Marines sorgen schon für ordentlich Schweiß auf der Stirn. Nur, nachdem das dann weg ist und dauernd ein unmotivierter Gegner kommt, fehlt das Horrorelement.

Ich glaube, ID selbst wusste nicht so recht, was sie machen wollten. Funshooter ala Doom ist es nicht, Horrorshooter auch nicht. Eine etwas halbgare Mischung mit ärgerlichen Designfehlern. Schade.


----------



## opppo (4. September 2004)

@ Hchristiank
da du ja AvP kennst:
dort gibt es noch skirmish, dieses spiel wo man einfach nur ne weile überleben soll während horden gezeugs auf einen zukommen

AvP die missionen sind für mich horror
dieses überlebensspiel (gleiches setting, gleiche gegner!) ist KEIN horror, da die gegner ständig kommen
bei doom3 ist das ähnlich, hier und da mal keine gegner, mal "unruhe" langsam aufbauen lassen, daß wäre es gewesen, so ist es geschicklichkeitspiel pur (wie painkiller)
wo hat es für dich schockmomente in doom3 gegeben?
schock ist wenn meine kleine schwester aus dem schrank gesprungen kommt und buh! macht 
wenn jemand ständig um mich rum tanzt und buh schreit bleib ich locker
mehr kritisiert auch nali im grunde nicht


----------



## Hchristiank (4. September 2004)

opppo am 04.09.2004 17:45 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Hchristiank
> da du ja AvP kennst:
> dort gibt es noch skirmish, dieses spiel wo man einfach nur ne weile überleben soll während horden gezeugs auf einen zukommen
> 
> ...


Diese Schockmomente entstehen nicht nur durch die Monster, sondern auch durch Momente völliger Stille, auf die einfach nur sogenannte "Kleinigkeiten" folgen. Kleinigkeiten wie ein Gitter, dass lautstark
von der Decke fällt. Auch panische Situationen tragen zur Atmosphäre bei:
man kommt in einen Raum, der völlig leer scheint und gut beleuchtet ist, dann plötzlich geht das Licht aus und man merkt:scheiße, kaum noch Leben.
Und ganz plötzlich wird man von allen Seiten Angegriffen, sieht den Gegner nicht holt die Taschenlampe raus und kein Gegner ist sichtbar, nur das stöhnen und kreischen der Gegner.
Wer meint der Wechsel von Taschenlampe zu Waffe wäre nervig müsste mal
überlegen, warum ID das so gestaltet hat.
Dass man abgehärtet wird und dieses "Buh" nach gewisser Zeit nicht mehr wirkt stimmt nur dann, wenn man zu oft spielt. Ich spiele D3 aller 2-3 Tage für 2-3Stunden, wer öfters spielt, dem kommt es wahrscheinlich so vor, als würde ständig jemand "Buh-rufend" um einen rumtanzt, da man dies zu oft erlebt.


----------



## opppo (4. September 2004)

ja kann sein, daß ich mir durch die spielweise um etwas gebracht habe 
im gesamtüberblich sieht es halt so dann aus, am anfang ziemlich gut und dann kams mit druck, gegner gegner gegner

bei avp gabs die verschiedenen level und in jeden level fing es erst langsam an (na nicht das letzte gegen die queen ) aber sogar im vorletzten also schon weit im spiel drinne gabs nen schön herausgearbeiteten spannungsbogen


----------



## eX2tremiousU (4. September 2004)

MPO am 04.09.2004 17:20 schrieb:
			
		

> opppo am 04.09.2004 16:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Umgangssprachlich ausgedrückt: Unreal 2   

Regards, eX!


----------



## Test-Driver (4. September 2004)

opppo am 04.09.2004 19:46 schrieb:
			
		

> ja kann sein, daß ich mir durch die spielweise um etwas gebracht habe
> im gesamtüberblich sieht es halt so dann aus, am anfang ziemlich gut und dann kams mit druck, gegner gegner gegner
> 
> bei avp gabs die verschiedenen level und in jeden level fing es erst langsam an (na nicht das letzte gegen die queen ) aber sogar im vorletzten also schon weit im spiel drinne gabs nen schön herausgearbeiteten spannungsbogen



Das es an der spielweise liegt kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ich hab doom 3  bisher gespielt, wie ich spiele dieser art immer nur spiele:

Spät in der nacht, alleine, bei völliger dunkelheit, mit Kopfhörern auf in voller lautstärke. Ich seh nur was ich auf meinem 19 Zoll sehe und hör nur was mir die (HiFi) Kopfhörer sagen. Ich glaube tiefer kann man in dem spiel nicht drin sein.

Trotzdem fands ichs bisher nicht im geringsten gruselig, hab mich auch nicht erschreckt,  von angst kann schon mal garnicht die rede sein. Dabei würde ich mich schon als recht schreckhaften Menschen bezeichnen.

Zumindest für mich hat Doom 3 seinen anspruch als Horrorshooter nicht erfüllt. Bei dem sagenumwobenen Thief3 level "die wiege" hab ich zumindest mal eine sekunde gezögert, den dachboden zu betreten. Aber auch da war mit dem auftauchen des ersten Zombies jede gruselstimmung verflogen.

Doom 3 macht trotzdem spass, obwohl ich Ego shooter nicht sehr mag. In Shootern gehts darum, Dinge über den haufen zu schiessen. Wenn da überraschend hinter mir einer auftaucht, ist das einer mehr den ich abknallen kann.


----------



## Killeralf (4. September 2004)

Hchristiank am 04.09.2004 18:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Dass man abgehärtet wird und dieses "Buh" nach gewisser Zeit nicht mehr wirkt stimmt nur dann, wenn man zu oft spielt. Ich spiele D3 aller 2-3 Tage für 2-3Stunden, wer öfters spielt, dem kommt es wahrscheinlich so vor, als würde ständig jemand "Buh-rufend" um einen rumtanzt, da man dies zu oft erlebt.



Dann sollte dem spiel aber ein beipacktext beiliegen:

"bitte nur in kleinen dosen (max. 3 stunden) geniessen, unertraegliche eintoenigkeit ist eine der folgen zu langen spielens am stueck"

oder 

"bitte unterziehen Sie sich nach jedem spielabschnitt einer vollstaendigen gedaechtnisloeschung, die schockeffekte wuerden sich sonst recht schnell als farce entpuppen. kleingedruckt: tut uns leid, wir hatten leider nur 2 ideen, was schockmomente betrifft und die haben wir dann gut gemixt und so abwechslungsreich wie moeglich in den levels eingesetzt. die designer"

Hallo? Auch nach 2-3 tagen weiss ich noch ganz genau, dass der billige "ich-lass-die-monster-aus-dem-schrank(tm)"-trick wieder und wieder ad nauseum eingesetzt wird (im vergleich zum namenlosen, stummen und dummen marine besitze ich intelligenz gekoppelt mit einem gedaechtnis). Nach der 1. stunde war's fuer mich vorbei mit den schockeffekten, die spannungskurve ging nur in eine richtung - nach unten. Haette nichts daran geaendert, wenn zwischen den einzelnen spielephasen tage, wochen oder monate verstrichen waeren.


----------



## opppo (4. September 2004)

Test-Driver am 04.09.2004 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> opppo am 04.09.2004 19:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du läßt auch kein bischen hoffnung aufkommen... 

naja, was ich noch schreiben wollte:
damit nali keine drohbriefe bekommt weil er der einzige superkritische tester sein soll (wie einer schrieb) hier einer mit ähnlicher auffassung 

http://www.extreme-players.de/showspecial.php?id=132

auch ein sehr guter test find ich


----------



## Hchristiank (4. September 2004)

eX2tremiousU am 04.09.2004 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> MPO am 04.09.2004 17:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moment: Unreal2 und Doom3 kannst du nicht vergleichen, denn U2 ist
ein Funshooter. Wenn du Doom3 ebenfalls als solchen bezeichnen willst, dann vergleich es nicht mit U2, sondern mit Painkiller. U2 kann man eher mit 
waschechten, kunterbunten (und guten) Shootern wie Serios Sam vergleichen.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (4. September 2004)

Hchristiank am 04.09.2004 21:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Moment: Unreal2 und Doom3 kannst du nicht vergleichen, denn U2 ist
> ein Funshooter. Wenn du Doom3 ebenfalls als solchen bezeichnen willst, dann vergleich es nicht mit U2, sondern mit Painkiller. U2 kann man eher mit
> waschechten, kunterbunten (und guten) Shootern wie Serios Sam vergleichen.



Ich vergleiche da nix, das war ein Witz. Ich könnte aber auch Doom 3 mit einer Schachtel Pralinen vergleichen, oder mit einer gelben Stoffente. Funshooter hin Funshooter her, beide Games versuchen nicht viel um sich großartig von Serious Sam oder Painkiller abzuheben...man ballert....und ballert...und ballert...und ballert...und ballert...und ballert...und ballert...halt...bei Unreal 2 gibt es noch andere Figuren die versuchen eine Story aufzubauen...Doom 3 versucht das nicht   . 

Mir langt es mit den Vergleichen, Analysen etc. bringt eh nix. Für mich ist einfach FC besser und Punkt. Wir sollten 'nen Schlußstrich ziehen, sonst vergleichen wir morgen noch D³ mit Splinter Cell 2...schließlich spielen beide Programme im Dunkeln...*g*

Regards, eX!


----------



## Hchristiank (4. September 2004)

Um nur noch eines los zu werden:
ich hab da auch noch einen Test auf http://www.3dcenter.de/artikel/2004/08-19_a.php entdeckt, welchen ich auch ganz gut (wenn auch etwas voreingenommen) finde.


*Punkt und aus*


----------



## Spassbremse (5. September 2004)

Ich hab Doom³ ca. eine Stunde getestet. Mein Fazit: Fad.
Die Engine finde ich allerdings recht vielversprechend. Ich bin gespannt, welche genialen Shooter damit in den nächsten Monaten/Jahren entwickelt werden.
Far Cry hat mir um Längen besser gefallen, weil ich immer das Gefühl hatte, taktisch vorgehen zu können - und nicht auf einen bestimmten Weg festgelegt zu sein.

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## Stretcher (5. September 2004)

Also ich hab Doom3 durchgezockt, aber ich hab gecheatet, nämlich GOD-Mode. Hab ich bei Far Cry nicht gemacht - warum?
Ganz einfach: Doom3 ist viel zu geradlinig und außer dunklen Gängen die alle gleich aussehen und 5000 Imps und 4000 Zombies die man niedermachen muss, bekommt man eigentlich nix zu sehen. Ich wollte Doom3 halt nur durchzocken, aber bei sowas fehlt mir einfach die Motivation lange an einem Level dranzuhängen, vielleicht sogar hier und da mal neu zu starten weil's einen erwischt hat. Für sowas hab ich keine Geduld!
Klar, die Grafik ist gut, aber das war's leider auch schon!
>> Far Cry hat mir 10 mal besser gefallen, die Außenlevels sind absolut perfekt und man kann wirklich taktisch vorgehen, weil man absolute Bewegungsfreiheit hat - da ist fast nix mit kilometerlangen dunklen Gängen. Far Cry bietet eine viel bessere Atmosphäre und geniales Gameplay - Doom3 wird absolut überschätzt und NERFT!!!


----------



## CooleWampe (5. September 2004)

SYSTEM am 01.09.2004 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




Mac Donalds bessrer als Burger King ???
Pommes besser als Pizza ????
blau schöner als rot ????


----------



## Stryfe (5. September 2004)

Stretcher am 05.09.2004 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab Doom3 durchgezockt, aber ich hab gecheatet, nämlich GOD-Mode. Hab ich bei Far Cry nicht gemacht - warum?
> Ganz einfach: Doom3 ist viel zu geradlinig und außer dunklen Gängen die alle gleich aussehen und 5000 Imps und 4000 Zombies die man niedermachen muss, bekommt man eigentlich nix zu sehen. Ich wollte Doom3 halt nur durchzocken, aber bei sowas fehlt mir einfach die Motivation lange an einem Level dranzuhängen, vielleicht sogar hier und da mal neu zu starten weil's einen erwischt hat. Für sowas hab ich keine Geduld!
> Klar, die Grafik ist gut, aber das war's leider auch schon!
> >> Far Cry hat mir 10 mal besser gefallen, die Außenlevels sind absolut perfekt und man kann wirklich taktisch vorgehen, weil man absolute Bewegungsfreiheit hat - da ist fast nix mit kilometerlangen dunklen Gängen. Far Cry bietet eine viel bessere Atmosphäre und geniales Gameplay - Doom3 wird absolut überschätzt und NERFT!!!



Aha. Godmode einschalten und sich dann ueber mangelnde Spannung beschweren... Autsch!

@CooleWampe:

Weder Mac noch Burger King sind gut.
Pizza schmeckt mir besser als Pommes.
Und natuerlich ist blau schoener als rot. Was ist denn das fuer eine seltsame Frage!? 

njStryfe


----------



## Hchristiank (5. September 2004)

@Stretcher

Wer bei D3 Godmode zuschaltet, dem kann nicht mehr geholfen werden.
Dieser Cheat bewirkt lediglich, dass das Game öder wird, oder hast du's schon mal ohne Cheats gezockt?


----------



## Killtech (5. September 2004)

Doom 3 ist ein gutes und unterhaltsames Spiel, in dem wesentlich mehr Potenzial steckt!

Zu Beginn kann man sich an der Grafik kaum satt sehen und die Schockmomente sind wohl dosiert. Nach einer Weile jedoch kommt Langeweile auf, da die Levels sich zu stark ähneln und die Gegnerplazierung ziemlich vorhersehbar ist. Dann denkt man sich nur noch: "Mensch, das hab ich doch schon vor 2 Stunden schon mal gesehen!". Sehr vermisst habe ich auch den sekundären Feuermodus. Dadurch hätte man zumindest ein wenig taktischen Tiefgang und das Gameplay würde etwas variieren. Physik Spielereien sind auch nicht wirklich viele drinnen. Ziemlich gut fand ich allerdings die Tatsache, dass man entweder Taschenlampe oder Waffe gleichzeitig tragen darf. Ok, realistisch ist es bestimmt nicht aber es sorgt für Spannung und man geht mit offeneren Augen durch die Levels.

Im Vergleich dazu hat mir Far Cry wesentlich besser gefallen. Es ist einfach abwechslungsreicher vom Gameplay und von der Optik. Die tollen Aussichten, das spiegelnde Wasser und die dichte Vegetation sind einfach unübertroffen. Selbst die InDoor-Elemente haben mir vom spielerischen her um einiges besser gefallen als in Doom 3. Die Gegner verhalten sich wesentlich klüger (Ok, es sind Söldner und keine Monster *g*) und die Laufwege sind wesentlich besser mit Überraschungen gespickt.

Wieso fiel es den Entwicklern denn nur so schwer mehr Abwechslung hineinzubringen. Sie hätten große Küchen, Kasernen, innen angelegte Gärten usw. hineinbringen können. Dann hätte man wenigsten ein bisschen mehr Schauplatzabwechslung.

Somit ist Doom 3 auf meiner Liste nicht die neue Shooter-Referenz. Dazu ist Far Cry meiner Meinung nach in vielen Disziplinen noch weit überlegen.

MfG, Killtech


----------



## Edeko (5. September 2004)

Godmodecheater sind die Turnbeutelvergesser der Gamesszene.

Aber mal was anderes, hier wurde noch gar nicht über die Multispielerkünste beider Titel geredet, also so richtig rockt weder doom3 noch FarCry, oder? 

Speziell von doom3, dem ersten richtigen Multiplayershooter überhaupt, hätte ich da mehr erwartet.  

Und jetzt bitte nicht wieder die lahme, technisch war nicht mehr möglich Ausrede. Wenn ich das fortschrittlichste Auto baue kann ich ja auch nicht sagen tut mir leid aber für die Sitze war aus technischen Gründen kein Platz mehr.

Ach und was auch witzig ist, ist das die Hälfte aller Postings meinen man kann die Spiele doch nicht vergleichen. Eine Frage geht ihr auch alle zu einer Wahl mault die Wahlhelfer an das man die Kandidaten nicht vergleichen kann und geht wieder nach Hause?

Wenn Ihr nur 49.95 € habt und Shooter-Fan seid was macht ihr dann bloß?

Naja vieleicht hab ich auch einfach schlechte Laune...


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. September 2004)

Edeko am 05.09.2004 21:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Ihr nur 49.95 € habt und Shooter-Fan seid was macht ihr dann bloß?



Ich würde warten bis sie nur noch die Hälfte kosten und mir dann beide kaufen


----------



## CooleWampe (6. September 2004)

Stryfe am 05.09.2004 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> @CooleWampe:
> 
> Weder Mac noch Burger King sind gut.
> Pizza schmeckt mir besser als Pommes.
> ...



na dann, ist doch tatsächlich auch *#_* besser als '+_# - ganz klar    

ich wollt's ja nur mal geklärt wissen


----------



## Belechem (8. September 2004)

Zum Titel kann ich nur sagen:


*NEIN!!!!!*

Aussser vielleicht der Grafik steht FC viel besser, und selbst bei der Grafik lässt sich streiten, da D3 NULL abwechslung bietet... Man läuft ständig den  gleichen(jawoll!) Gang entlang und knallt irgendwelche hirnlosen Bots ab...
wenn man ein paar Screenshots macht und einen D3-Jünger fragt in WELCHEM LEVEL der gemacht wurde kommt wohl nur ein Schulterzucken....
bei Far Cry  hingegen ist jedes Level einzigartig.

Doom 3 ist wirklich der allerletzte ****** (ich will den ganzen minderjährigen D3 Zocker[dies gar nicht geben dürfte]   nicht böse Wörter beibringen   )


----------

